# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  SEM 25: SOS! 58 chats et chatons AVT 21-22/06! (IDF)

## SOSchatsNAC

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle







 * DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)_


Je remets ici les 3 soucis que nous avons encore, datant de la semaine 24, ainsi que les sans solution de la semaine passée.

Je réattribue un numéro à tous, même si je sors de la liste les 3 chats ci-dessous....

Je rappelle ce qui manque, FA, co-voit, et passage véto. Ils devraient voyager fin de semaine, s'ils ne sont pas aptes ou réparés entre temps, ils ne pourront faire leur trajet comme prévu, et à ce moment-là, il faudra penser de suite en plan A / plan B pour eux, c'est à dire que cela reste ouvert, si on n'avance pas, et depuis vendredi soir, on a avancé de... Rien.... 
*
LES ENDROITS B QUI ONT UNE SOLUTION MAIS PAS DE FA/CO-VOIT SONT: 


**1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable*  :: * URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)!*  :: 
*
**=> XXX Babe78** => Sort ??? si encore là...* *

*
*2b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable
* ::  *Abcès au carpe gauche* _(patte, donc, pour faire simple)_  :: 

*=> XXX sous Babe78**=> Sort ??? si encore là...* *
*
 
*3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* :: * URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!!*  :: 

*=> XXX sous Babe78**=> Sort ??? si encore là...* *
*

**********************

La suite, chats sans solution...
Je précise que l'actualisation se fera demain, si tout va bien mais que l'on peut réserver de suite ces chats-là.



*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A F**AIRE AU PLUS VITE S'ILS SONT ENCORE LA*;                MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR  SINON    IL                     REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS  FAUTE  DÊTRE      IDENTIFIE  A         TEMPS.
*

**LES ANCIENS: 
*
*
4a ) Mâle 10 mois noir et blanc timide
* :: * URGENT! Indications de la fourrière. C'est un ancien!*  :: 
*OK CHATS, était avec un copain, sorti la semaine passée.* 




*
5a) Mâle 10 mois roux tabby et blanc timide
* :: * URGENT! Indications de la fourrière. C'est un ancien!*  :: 



*
6a) Femelle noire 7 ans un peu craintive
* :: * URGENT! Indications de la fourrière. C'est sans doute une ancienne oubliée sur les listes!*  :: 


*

7a) Femelle 1 an  noire av plastron blanc un peu craintive          

*


*8a) Femelle noire 1 an** super sociable!
**
Minette super sociable qui n'arrête pas de miauler et de se frotter à la grille pour qu'on la sorte de là.*
*
**
*

*9a) Femelle noire* _(âge ?)_* à peine timide* _(plus triste que timide)_* 
Maman du 10a
10a) Mâle noir 1-2 mois timide
Sont ensemble 

**


14a) Femelle brun tabby* _âge ?_*  à peine timide 
Maman de 11a à 15a
**11a) Femelle noire et blanche 1-2 mois sociable
12a) Mâle noir et blanc 1-2 mois sociable
13a) Mâle brun tabby et blanc 1-2 mois sociable**
15a) Mâle noir et blanc 1-2 mois sociable
Sont ensemble 

* 

 

 

 


*
30a) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc sociable
* :: *  URGENT! En petite forme!*  :: 
*

*31a) Femelle bleue poils mi longs 4 mois sociable
32a) Mâle bleu poils mi longs 4 mois sociable
 URGENT! Petite conjonctivite / coryza 
=> Réservés par Chatperlipopette 

*
33a) Femelle noire 1 mois et demi sociable
* ::  *GROSSE URGENCE! Seule rescapée d'un groupe, tous morts du coryza, anorexique!
Ce n'est qu'un petit bébé!*  :: 
* 

34a) Mâle 3 ans gris tabby blanc timide 

35a) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue crache un peu histoire de, mais manipulable 

**36a) Femelle noire et blanche 2 mois sociable
37a) Mâle noir 2 mois sociable
* ::  *URGENT! A sortir vite car petite forme*  :: 
* 
**38a) Femelle 1 an et demi noire médaillon blanc un peu craintive testée négative
* :: * Mastose due à un problème hormonal*  :: 
_(en gros, une masse, qui peut être une boule de graisse, ou autre)_ 

*
LES NOUVEAUX:* 

*16a) Chat roux crème,* _sexe, âge, caractère?_*

*
*

17a) Chat noir et blanc,* _sexe, âge, caractère?_ *

*

*
**16a et 17a sont ensemble en box.* 


*UN LAPIN EST EN URGENCE, JE LE RAPPELLE:*
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...2/#post1178287
 
***********


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE AU PLUS VITE!!!*                            MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE   SORTIE     CAR       SINON    IL           REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE   DE PLUS     FAUTE   DÊTRE      IDENTIFIE  A     TEMPS.
*
**
LE PLUS ANCIEN:
*

*18b) Mâle 1 an noir, timidou mais sociable* testé fiv/felv -
*Fin de coryza
*_Sortant de suite !_*
*
* 
LES ANCIENS:


**19b) Mâle 3 ans noir TRES sociable,* _testé FIV FELV -_
*Fin de coryza* *+ Alopécie* _(ben oui le stress depuis le temps qu'il est en cage)
_Sortant de suite  !
 
*20b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable*
** *Fin de coryza or ne mange quasiment plus, déprime!* **
Sortante de suite !

*21b) Mâle 4 ans noir et blanc timidou mais sociable,* testé fiv/felv -
* Coryza +* *Queue abimée*** 
Sortant de suite !


*22b) Femelle 7 ans noire timidou mais sociable
**Fin de coryza*
Sortante de suite  !

*23b) Mâle 1 an bleu un peu craintif
Monorchide* _(ce qui veut dire un seul testicule)
_Sortant de suite  !*
*

*24b) Femelle 6 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
*Sortante de suite! 

 
*25b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
*Sortante de suite !

*26b) Femelle 10 mois noire un peu craintive 
*Sortante de suite !
 
*27b) Mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif
*Sortant de suite! 

*28b) Mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif
*Sortant de suite! 

*29b) Femelle 2 an brun tabby sociable
*Sortante de suite !


*Là, nous n'avons même pas encore la liste complète de l'endroit A, ni celle de la B!

La seule chose que nous sachions déjà c'est que nous aurons beaucoup de chatons, et des mamans!*  :: 



***************************

*CONDITIONS DE SORTIE:*

*- FA SOUS ASSOC OU REFUGE* (statuts à fournir + déclaration en préfecture)
*- TESTES FIV ET FELV* (sauf chatons en bas âge et mamans),*PRIMO VACCINES, IDENTIFIES*, *SANS FRAIS*
*- AUCUNE ADOPTION DIRECTE POSSIBLE* (devra passer par système de FA sous assoc au départ)
*- les chats ne sont pas stérilisés*, ils le sont seulement si l'ex-propriétaire l'a fait faire

*- CO-VOIT OK*, du moment que l'on reste dans le domaine du "réalisable", càd sortis avant ce WE
*- FA temporaires, oui, mais précisez le délai et vos coordonnées*
 (utiles dans le seul cas où nous sommes en attente de solution "ferme")
*- Si FA, pièce de quarantaine à prévoir, et chats de la famille déjà vaccinés* (principe de précaution, tout simplement)
*- PAS DE TESTS CHIENS POSSIBLES
*

 ****************


 ::  *CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*  :: 
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## SarahC

*FA, ASSOCIATIONS, REFUGES, CO-VOITUREURS, N'ATTENDEZ PAS SI VOUS POUVEZ AIDER!*

  *************

*Pour les gens qui ne savent pas encore concrètement ce qu'est être "FA" (=Famille d'accueil) voici un lien:*

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/41060-SOS!-FA-courte-et-longue-dur%C3%A9e-recherch%C3%A9es-sur-la-RP-au-del%C3%A0-topic-permanent?p=946243#post946243
*

Parfois, il suffit de faire se croiser la bonne FA avec la bonne assoc!

**En gros, le principe des SOS que nous sommes amenés à gérer: 
*
*1) liste postée sur Rescue le mardi pour les SOS fourrière de RP
2) nous recherchons des refuges des assocs 
3) qui chapeautent selon le cas des FA (Familles d'Accueil)
*
*Etre FA, c'est en gros, s'occuper du chat:*

_- le temps d'un co voit
- ou en FA de quarantaine (15 jours) le temps qu'une place se libère, pr qqn qui n'a par exemple pas la possibilité de le faire
- ou encore quelques mois, le temps que cela bouge ds les FA existantes de l'assoc X ou Y
- ou enfin, et l'idéal, FA jusqu'à adoption_
*
Une adoption, ça peut se faire en 3 semaines, comme en 2 mois, comme en 6 mois... 
Rien n'est jamais garanti, mais bon, généralement, ça se passe bien....* 

*Quand on souhaite être FA, on peut l'être pour:*

_- un chat sociable standard
- des chatons, av ou sans mère (et un chaton, c'est bordélique, dc                    parfois, à tord, les gens pensent qu'un chaton c'est plus       simple,     pas          sûr! Un adulte ça a un caractère déjà  "posé",      et on  sait  un   peu    plus à       quoi s'attendre)
- un blessé, qui a besoin de convalescence
- un chat plus particulier, comme un chat FIV+; un diabétique, un chat avec un autre souci
- ou un chat craintif, à sociabiliser, ça prend du temps, mais quel bonheur qd ça aboutit enfin!
- un chat en fin de vie, qui voudrait juste être aimé après avoir connu des cons et avant de mourir_


*L'assoc prend généralement à charge:*

_- les soins vétos de base comme le rappel de vaccins, la stérilisation
(c tjs sympa quand la FA peut amener le chat elle même chez le véto, ça fait gagner du temps, c participatif)
- les soins lourds, en cas de chats malades ou blessés
- les croquettes, selon le cas, qd c'est un cas de force majeure, type nourriture pr insuffisance rénale_

*Le placement se fait comme cela:*

_- bouche à oreille, si la FA a des pistes
- la FA fait un craquage, et adopte le chat
- le net, par le forum de l'assoc, ou ici, ou par annonces
- des journées adoptions, pr lesquelles les FA se déplacent, ou pas, et où les gens rencontrent les chats directement
- parfois le véto, la copine, le collègue ont des demandes de personnes autour d'elles, etc_
*
 Conditions d'accueil importantes:* :: 

_- pièce à dispo pour pouvoir prendre un chat                en     isolation au début (c'est tant une raison de     précaution          sanitaire   de     base, valable pour tout chat issu     de la rue,   ou   tout      chat non    vacciné,    etc, d'ailleurs +     un moyen   d'intégrer   le  chat    de  la    meilleure façon  qui       soit s'il est   amené à  vivre   ensuite    avec  d'autres     animaux)
- chats de la FA vaccinés, et de préférence testés
- un chat en accueil ne sort pas, donc y penser avec la belle saison
_*
C'est ça, le circuit dans le contexte sorties fourrières, et adoptions via FA, de façon générale.* 

*Mais j'oublie sûrement pas mal de choses....* 


*En gros, tout le monde peut aider!!!!* 


*C**hacun est un maillon de la chaine*, cela ne repose pas sur une seule personne!!!

*A QUOI RESSEMBLENT CES NUMEROS?*

  Déjà, prenez mon profil, allez voir les fins de liste de mes précédents sujets. 
  Vous constaterez qu'ils sont tous des chats qui dans tous les cas                    MERITENT que l'on se foule pour eux, qu'ils sont tous   beaux,            touchants,       parfois abîmés psychologiquement et     physiquement   par   la      vie, mais   que     rien n'est jamais   perdu   avec un   minimum      d'empathie   et de   patience!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussi...E8s+sauvetages

  Et ce lien là vous montrera des cas EXEMPLAIRES de "retour à la vie"              de       ces chats parfois dévastés, que l'amour a contribué à         aider.
  Ils sont tous redevenus, des "chats de tout le monde", après avoir été des "numéros" et des "chats de personne"!

*Je conclue en rappelant que nous sommes en                    contact av plusieurs assoc faisant partie de ce réseau,    et     que         certaines     chapeautent dans la France entière.
*
*Un co-voiturage ne doit pas être un frein, la distance peut se résoudre en train, en voiture, via une FA temporaire, etc...*  

*Je conclue en rappelant que ces chats là                    sont des chats COMME LES AUTRES, comme les vôtres,    comme     les       miens,   et     non des déchets, ni des fous    furieux, ils      attendent      simplement   qu'on     leur tende la    main, à cause  d'une     autre main  qui     auparavant   les a  jeté       un jour à la  rue....

*
*************************


*Je rappelle ce sujet, si cela peut vous tenter de vous lancer! Rien de plus parlant que les personnes qui ont franchi le pas!!*  :: 

J'ai sauvé un chat en devenant FA, mon expérience, et pourquoi je ne la regrette pas!

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*SI   VOUS NE POUVEZ PAS                 AIDER EN  ACCUEILLANT  UN CHAT VOUS POUVEZ FAIRE   UNE    PROMESSE    DE       DONS,     J'EN  RAPPELLE LES  PRINCIPES POUR CE    SOS:*

*Ils servent à:*

  - Donner un *coup de pouce aux RARES associations qui prennent des chats de fourrière*, bien souvent considérés à tord comme des rebuts implaçables
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat nécessitant des soins*, parfois lourds
  - *Encourager le sauvetage d'un chat pas facilement plaçable*,                     un FIV+, un craintif, un noir (non, vous ne rêvez   pas,      pour           certains,    noir ce n'est pas une couleur, et   "ils se       ressemblent          tous"), etc. 

*Dans les faits:*

*- Frais classiques couverts:* 
  castration, stérilisation, vaccin leucose, rappel de vaccin, déparasitage, test PCR pour chat positif
*- Frais exceptionnels:*
  Chats très malades, blessés, etc
*- Frais ponctuellement inclus à ces dons:*
  Co-voiturage qd co-voit très fréquemment faits par une seule et même                     personne, ou quelqu'un qui tout simplement n'a pas  trop    de       sous,   et    on      ne vas pas le stigmatiser de  demander.   Ou     encore,    achat  de   box,   car  qd     la seule  chose qui   manque  pour    sauver  un   chat,   c'est  "ça",   c'est       ridicule

*Quand verse-t-on son don?*

  - Quand je les ai pointés, les assocs vous contactent en MP
  - Après mise en ligne des factures en cas de soins, ou au moins annonce avant mise en ligne d'une somme estimée
  - On ne le verse que quand la liste est classée dans les sortis                     d'affaire, car bien que je reposte chaque semaine les rares     non        sortis          qui survivront aux dates fatidiques, cela      signifie   que     pour la      semaine     en cours, c'est  terminé.  Et    comme je   veux  que    chaque  assoc      ait, dans    la   mesure  du   possible, un   petit  coup  de    pouce,  en toute      logique, on      attend   que cela   soit  bouclé
*
Comment pointer son don?*

  - *On lance un "j'aimerais donner tant", ou "j'aimerais que N° soit sauvé, pour l'encourager, je souhaite donner X".*
  - *Il est à mon sens préférable de ne pas systématiquement flécher son don*,                     car même avec la meilleure volonté du monde,  parfois,     les        assocs    ne      peuvent prendre "votre"  favori. Et   certains    chats        n'intéressent        personne, en  termes de   dons, et    doivent  aussi  être      sauvés. 
*En outre, il y a les assocs qui                     interviennent de temps en temps, et celles qui viennent plus                     régulièrement. Et les jeunes assocs, ne les oublions   pas!*
  Aucun jugement de valeur, elles aident, déjà, on ne vas pas chipoter!                Et      tout le monde n'a pas toujours X places, ces SOS  là      sont     des    SOS      parmi   tant d'autres!
*Ainsi, je répartis, en fin de SOS les                     dons, en tentant de respecter vos souhaits, mais qd je    peux     ne   pas            reporter la moitié de la somme à la  semaine       suivante,  et  pour   ne   pas        créer d'inégalités,  NI entre       chats, NI entre   assocs,  il  est     possible,  et       compréhensible      que je retouche  les   promesses  av  votre      accord.*

*Peut-on obtenir un reçu fiscal?
*
  - Oui, les reçus fiscaux sont possible selon les assocs!

  Alors, si vous n'avez pas d'impôts à payer, c'est qq part inutile d'en                     demander un, on peut vous faire un reçu ou un  "accusé    de           réception"   de     don simple.

*Si vous en avez impérativement besoin, précisez: avec reçu
Si vous aimeriez bien, mais que, pour cette fois, au pire, soit: avec reçu si possible
Si vous n'en avez aucune utilité: reçu pas nécessaire*


*Je précise qu'une assoc qui peut/ne peut pas, n'est pas un gage de qualité ou de sérieux.*
  Une assoc jeune ne le peut souvent pas, parce que, précisément, elle est trop jeune.
  Les autres, celles qui peuvent, ont "de la bouteille", mais pas que,                     c'est aussi une question de cohérence dans les statuts     par        rapport     aux      critères de délivrance de ces   derniers.

*Et enfin, comme on mixe les assocs qui                     peuvent et ne peuvent pas, celles qui peuvent   s'attendent           forcément  à        avoir moins d'aide, mais si   elles peuvent,  ne          serait-ce  qu'avoir   un      petit geste   elle aussi, c'est    sympa,   tout      de même!
*
  Dans tous les cas, peu importe comment vous souhaitez fonctionner, je                     donne les consignes de base, vous faites comme vous  le         sentez,   et    là       encore, prenez juste en compte deux    choses:   ils     sont  tous  en     danger,  et     le fait de faire  de   la  place,   même    si X ou Y   n'est  pas    celui que   vous       aimeriez  voir   sortir  lui   laisse  "cette  chance  là",    de  l'air,   et   de  la      place dans  les   box, et  pour  conclure,  je  suis      seule à   répartir    les   dons,    car  je suis  un   particulier,   et  que je  ne       privilégierai  pas X  ou  Y      assoc,   mais  les  critères  cités      ci-dessus,   et  plus j'ai de   dons    non      fléchés,  ou reportés,     mieux je   m'en  sors.  

_Comme les lecteurs des semaines précédentes l'auront compris, mon                     activité a été largement trop importante sur ces     derniers     mois    et          années, je compte relâcher un peu la     pression et     déléguer    tout  ce   que  je      peux, et de plus en     plus, donc si            je      gagne   du   temps, tout le monde en gagne, surtout que   les      dons       seront    ET     envoyés plus vite ET utilisés plus    rapidement       par les       assocs qui  en  ont    clairement besoin!_

----------


## Rominet31

Le 4a  ( noir et blanc ) est-il sorti ou en attente de solution ? 

Merci

----------


## Rominet31

De quoi a-t-il besoin : paiement des frais de sa sortie ( ça fait combien ? ) ? asso? FA ?

----------


## sydney21

> De quoi a-t-il besoin : paiement des frais de sa sortie ( ça fait combien ? ) ? asso? FA ?


Il n'y a pas de frais de sortie. Les chats sortent identifiés, testés, primo-vaccinés.

----------


## sydney21

*Merci d'éditer vos messages lorsque vos propositions sont intégrées dans le récap* *et merci d'éditer les récap lorsqu'un plus récent a été ajouté.
*
*si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" en bas à droite et enlever les [QUOTE] au début et à la fin du message.

**PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit/moyenne durée
**Corinne27 (42) :* FALD en rhone alpes si asso proche de chez moi


*PISTES ASSOS* *=> BESOIN D'UNE FA

**- Babe78 :
**1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable  URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)!* 

*2b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable
*** *Abcès au carpe gauche* _(patte, donc, pour faire simple)_  :: 

*3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
** URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!! 

*
*CHATS RESERVES
*

*SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 

*​
*COVOITURAGE/**COTRAINAGE** + MATERIEL DISPONIBLE

**Lilly1982* : Possibilité de cotrain sur Paris Intra-Muros (3 boites de transport)
*Effran* : Tous les jours au départ de gare de Noisiel (77) donc RER A à partir de 17h30 vers toutes directions sur les 5 zones. (me prévenir la veille pour que j'emmène mon unique caisse, elle est assez grande c'est une flipper II). Et le samedi toute la journée.

----------


## Muriel P

*PROMESSES DE DONS:* *

lorris     15  pour le 18b avec reçu (report SEM. 24)
TROCA  25 * *avec reçu
**Muriel P 20 * *sans* *reçu** (10  pour le 4a et 10 pour le 5a)
**

TOTAL: 60 

AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Mirabelle 94 : castration du mâle qui déprime 19b au tarif assoc (30 ) si possible avec reçu
Ororus : castration pour le 4a et le 5a à ma charge sans reçu.

Qui suit ?*

----------


## Sév51

*PROMESSES DE DONS:* *

lorris     15  pour le 18b avec reçu (report SEM. 24)
TROCA  25 * *avec reçu
**Muriel P 20 * *sans* *reçu** (10  pour le 4a et 10 pour le 5a)
Sév51 * *20 * *avec reçu*
*

TOTAL: 80 

AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Mirabelle 94 : castration du mâle qui déprime 19b au tarif assoc (30 ) si possible avec reçu
Ororus : castration pour le 4a et le 5a à ma charge sans reçu.

Qui suit ?*

----------


## Morphée777

Je fais un don de 10 € sans reçu (besoin de compte iban pour la belgique merci)

----------


## 2amours

*Allez Allez! de l'aide pour les loulous, la liste n'est même pas encore complète aux 2 endroits et aucunes propositions...
 si vous avez une petite place chez vous.*

----------


## querida

Je fais Paris-Mulhouse en train vendredi soir, départ Gare de Lyon 18h23
Arrivee 21h07
Ok pour 2 caisses (j'ai 1 sac Ikea)

Sondage Doodle complété

----------


## Mistouflette

je peux avoir le lien pour le doodle, SVP
merci

----------


## Muriel P

:: Des propositions pour les anciens SVP !!! C'est leur dernière chance !!!  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -


*PROMESSES DE DONS:* *

lorris 15 € pour le 18b avec reçu (report SEM. 24)
TROCA 25 €* *avec reçu
**Muriel P 40 €* *sans* *reçu** (20 € pour le 4a et 20€ pour le 5a)
Sév51* *20 €* *avec reçu
Morphée 777 10€ sans reçu (besoin de compte iban pour la belgique merci)* 
*Ororus 20€ sans reçu
*
*TOTAL: 130 €

**AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE
*
*Mirabelle 94 : castration du mâle qui déprime 19b au tarif assoc (30 €) si possible avec reçu*
*Ororus : castration pour le 4a et le 5a à ma charge (si possible avec tarif assoc)* *sans reçu.
**Partenaire77:* *2 bons de sterilisation 
**Qui suit ?*

----------


## sapajou

*1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable*  :: * URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)!*  :: 
*
**=> XXX Babe78** => Sort ??? si encore là...* *

*
*2b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable
* ::  *Abcès au carpe gauche* _(patte, donc, pour faire simple)_  :: 

*=> XXX sous Babe78**=> Sort ??? si encore là...* *
*
 
*3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* :: * URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!!*  :: 

*=> XXX sous Babe78**=> Sort ??? si encore là... 
**

Ils sont tous les trois encore là. 

Le 2b sort aujourd'hui en urgence, il ne s'alimente plus du tout. 

Merci à Partenaire77 qui va le chercher en fin d'après-midi pour le conduire chez le véto.* *
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*D'autres peuvent profiter de ce co voit ( endroit B ) alors n'attendez pas la suite de la liste pour vous manifestez !!!!!!!*

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*LE 18B EST UN ANCIEN ANCIEN ET ENCORE ANCIEN......CA VA SE TERMINER POUR LUI SI C'EST PAS DEJA FAIT !

LE 19B EST EN STRESS ON VA ATTENDRE QU'IL N'AIT PLUS DE POILS !

LA 20B NE MANGE PLUS DEPUIS UN MOMENT !*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Bien sûr on redirigera suivant quelle assoc accepte. Pas de problème sachant que pour le moment c'est juste une promesse de dons.

----------


## sydney21

> je peux avoir le lien pour le doodle, SVP
> merci


*=> lien doodle envoyé*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> d'accord alors je peux faire un don de 50 sans reçu
> 
> Je ne choisis pas de chat, par contre si c'est possible de savoir au final quel chat en aura profité ça m'intéresse


Merci pour ton don. Oui tu sauras à quel chat et quel asso va ton don, la répartition des dons sera faite ultérieurement une fois que les chats seront sortis et que l'on en saura plus sur leur état de santé et les soins qui auront été nécessaires. 
Si gros soucis les assos posteront les factures de soins et la répartition sera faite en conséquence.

- - - Mise à jour - - -
*PROMESSES DE DONS:* *

lorris 15  pour le 18b avec reçu (report SEM. 24)
TROCA 25 * *avec reçu
**Muriel P 40 * *sans* *reçu** (20  pour le 4a et 20 pour le 5a)
Sév51* *20 * *avec reçu
Morphée 777 10 sans reçu (besoin de compte iban pour la belgique merci)* 
*Ororus 20 sans reçu
Papricka 50  sans reçu (par paypal)
*
*TOTAL : 180 

**AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE
*
*Mirabelle 94 : castration du mâle qui déprime 19b au tarif assoc (30 ) si possible avec reçu*
*Ororus : castration pour le 4a et le 5a à ma charge (si possible avec tarif assoc)* *sans reçu
**Partenaire77:* *2 bons de sterilisation 
**Qui suit ?*

----------


## Rinou

C'est tout ce qui reste de la trentaine de chatons que j'ai vus à l'endroit A samedi ? ::

----------


## momo

Que sont devenus les:4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15a????

----------


## chatperlipopette

La rainette : la numérotation ne va pas.

A partir du 18a il faut que tu mettes 30a ensuite 31a etc etc etc

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Que sont devenus les:4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,14,15a????


Réservés par deux structures différentes.

----------


## nelly67

dispo pour faq+ fald avec asso pour un chaton sociable (j'ai entre autre 2 chats de 1 an très sympa pour finir la sociabilisation)

30a, 33a, 36a ou 37a. 

j'ai vu qu'un covoit avait lieu vendredi soir vers mulhouse??

en plus une amie cherche un chat sociable, donc si en forme je peux lui proposer par la suite...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Les 31a et 32a ne sortent que par un de mes contacts moi malheureusement je ne peux plus. Sydney si tu peux rectifier merci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Une de mes cousine propose un accueil pour 15 jours pour 2 chatons (1ere fois quelle fait fa). Si ça intéresse une asso. Elle habite le 94.


Tu peux nous transmettre son mail pour l'envoi du formulaire ? *=> Formulaire transmis*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> dispo pour faq+ fald avec asso pour un chaton sociable (j'ai entre autre 2 chats de 1 an très sympa pour finir la sociabilisation)
> 
> 30a, 33a, 36a ou 37a. 
> 
> j'ai vu qu'un covoit avait lieu vendredi soir vers mulhouse??
> 
> en plus une amie cherche un chat sociable, donc si en forme je peux lui proposer par la suite...



OK on va te rajouter dans le recap.

----------


## mirabelle94

Même dans la protection animale il y a des gens capables de ce genre de .... cruauté  !! !  laisser seul en fourrière un chaton de 2 mois qui y était avec d'autres !!!!    ::   j'y crois pas !

----------


## momo

Il y a bien 2 petites places pour les petits 30a et 33a non...

----------


## SarahC

> Bonsoir, 
> jai en ce moment en quarantaine depuis samedi des chatons de 5/6 semaines trouver dans une cité sans maman et en mauvais etat mais aujourdui ils vont bien juste une gale doreille en traitement. peut etre que je pourrais prendre le petit noir tout seul 30a et le 33a avec eux ??  je peut les garder jusqu'à adoption. 
> Il me manque une assos pour me chapeauter j'ai déjà rempli le formulaire ;-) n'hésitez pas je suis mega dispo tout l'été car pas de vacance et en congé mater ;-)





> mp Babe78.....Elle sera ok pour te chapeauter


Merci à vous. Je précise tout de même que si des chatons sont déjà en quarantaine, il faudrait vraiment une pièce totalement isolée entre les chats, veiller à des précautions sanitaires draconniennes, car c'est cela, aussi, le principe de la quarantaine, essayer d'en sauver sans pour autant risquer pour d'autres pendant une période où tout peut se déclencher, du typhus au coryza.

----------


## babe78

> Merci carabam je lui ai envoyer un Mp ;-)
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Dans ce cas ce n'est pas possible... J'ai un matou en fa que je doit enfermer dans la SDB quand nous ouvrons la maison pour aller dans le jardin et les chatons dans notre bureau ... Aucune autre pièce de dispo pour cette quarantaine ... Mince de mince !!!! 
> Peut être que si quelqu'un peut faire la quarantaine je peut les prendre ensuite ?



je viens de voir les messages et impossible pour toi de prendre des loulous en fa car trop de risque pour tes chatons même si quarantaine faite autre part. tes chatons ne pourrons pas être vacciné avant minimum 1 mois

----------


## Morgane2404

Edit

----------


## PiaM

> *Querida:* Paris-Mulhouse en train vendredi soir, départ Gare de Lyon 18h23 Arrivee 21h07*Ok pour 2 caisses (j'ai 1 sac Ikea) 
> *


Vu avec Querida
Sauf si sa proposition permettait de sauver 1 ou 2 chats de cette liste, on profitera de l'occasion pour rapatrier des minous de sauvetages des semaines passées qui sont toujours en FAQ sur RP afin de les soulager un peu.
On ne va quand même pas laisser passer une telle chance :-)
Merci Querida !

----------


## clemi74

bonsoir si quelqun vient vers chez moi ou lyon je peux prendre un chaton en FA et envisager une adoption apres? est ce possible? par contre ayant deux chattes chez moi et deux enfants en bas ages je ne peux me risquer a prendre un chat un peu malade ou autre

----------


## nelly67

> Vu avec Querida
> Sauf si sa proposition permettait de sauver 1 ou 2 chats de cette liste,  on profitera de l'occasion pour rapatrier des minous de sauvetages des  semaines passées qui sont toujours en FAQ sur RP afin de les soulager un  peu.
> On ne va quand même pas laisser passer une telle chance :-)
> Merci Querida !


me suis proposée pour un chaton, j'attends confirmation... je suis en alsace

----------


## chatperlipopette

> bonsoir si quelqun vient vers chez moi ou lyon je peux prendre un chaton en FA et envisager une adoption apres? est ce possible? par contre ayant deux chattes chez moi et deux enfants en bas ages je ne peux me risquer a prendre un chat un peu malade ou autre


Avez vous rempli le questionnaire FA ? Merci de me rafraichir la mémoire  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> me suis proposée pour un chaton, j'attends confirmation... je suis en alsace


Vous avez une assoc ?

----------


## nelly67

oui c'est Mukitza

----------


## nelly67

> Merci Nelly67.
> 
> Tiens nous au courant si résa.


il faut que je donne le numéro du chaton a l'assos pour qu'elle puisse réserver... est ce que le 30a est toujours dispo?? si oui, j'aimerai la réserver

----------


## Marvella

*MP de masse envoyés aux départements 77, 78, 95, 91, 75 et 93.*

----------


## partenaire77

2b, chat noir et blanc d'un an, sorti hier, est hospitalisé.
Il ne s'alimentait plus et doit subir des examens ce matin.
Annoncé difficile à la manipulation, mais son abcès a disparu et il est resté très amical.

----------


## KITTY94

Je reserve pour adoption la petite 33a couverte par SSAD. L'asso me demande le numéro de registre de la poupette. Pourriez vous lui envoyer en MP svp si quelqu'un le connait?

----------


## TROCA

> Mince .... Grrr c'est trop nul de pas pouvoir aider ... Allez faut trouver des fa !!! Merci en tout cas babe78 ;-)


Morgane si vous ne pouvez pas être FA, vous pouvez quand même aider ces chats en faisant un don, en en parlant autour de vous en contactant les associations que vous connaissez en cherchant dans votre entourage amical, familial ....qui pourrait aider.

----------


## TROCA

> Je reserve pour adoption la petite 33a couverte par SSAD. L'asso me demande le numéro de registre de la poupette. Pourriez vous lui envoyer en MP svp si quelqu'un le connait?


Merci pour cette petiote rescapée du coryza qui n'aurait sans doute pas survécu. :: 

Personne pour les BB 36 et 37 qui semblent mal en point ? Ni pour les anciens la 6a qui est restée sur le carreau , les  16a et 17a ni pour les anciens b dont des blessés, des malades ?  ::

----------


## KITTY94

Je ne sais pas si elle est sauvée mais on va faire en sorte de lui donner une chance. Ma maison est surchargée en ce moment mais après son passage véto, elle viendra dormir avec moi et on se tiendra chaud toutes les deux. A défaut de maman chat, j'essaierai de me montrer à la hauteur comme maman humaine. S'il vous plait; tout ceux qui nous lise, même si vous avez des différents avec les gens, même si certains vous ont mal parlé, ne restez pas sur une note négative, les loulous n'ont que vous. Nous ne pouvons pas être d'accord avec tout le monde mais les chats derrières les barreau n'ont aucune autre solution que "VOUS". C'est vrai, c'est du boulot, des frais, de l'investissement et des kilomètres mais ce sont aussi des vies et 1+1+1 et on y arrive. Au pire, si manque de finance, rapprochez vous des asso avec qui vous êtes, elles peuvent avoir des prix sur l'alimentation. Je me suis même vu aller chez Jardiland pour leur demander leurs invendus. Ne les laissez pas mourrir.... ::

----------


## Morgane2404

Edit

----------


## hln

j'ai reçu un mail de sos pour un chaton de 1 mois ! le quel est le plus urgent sachant que je ne suis pas FA ! sinon si vous préférer je peux vous verser 20 euros ! malheureusement je ne pourrai donner plus ! ou bien faire les 2 ,je pourrai vous adopter un chaton directement ,mais je part pour une semaine de vacances du 30 au 07 juillet si promesse d'adoption le petit pourrai être garder pendt au moins pendant ces dates par ex en famille d'accueil ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je reserve pour adoption la petite 33a couverte par SSAD. L'asso me demande le numéro de registre de la poupette. Pourriez vous lui envoyer en MP svp si quelqu'un le connait?



Vous avez des chats en quarantaine si ma tête ne me fait pas défault. Comment allez vous procéder pour celle du 33a ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> j'ai reçu un mail de sos pour un chaton de 1 mois ! le quel est le plus urgent sachant que je ne suis pas FA ! sinon si vous préférer je peux vous verser 20 euros ! malheureusement je ne pourrai donner plus ! ou bien faire les 2 ,je pourrai vous adopter un chaton directement ,mais je part pour une semaine de vacances du 30 au 07 juillet si promesse d'adoption le petit pourrai être garder pendt au moins pendant ces dates par ex en famille d'accueil ?


Si c'est un chaton de cette liste que vous voulez adopter, il faudra vous rapprocher de l'association qui l'aura sorti. Dites moi pour le don si je vous rajoute au recap.

Merci hln

----------


## nelly67

voila le 30a est réservé, on peut le mettre sur la liste des réservés. j'espère qu'il tiendra le coup jusqu'à la. j'ai aussi envoyé un mp a querida pour le cotrainage. est ce que le bonhomme sera sortant vendredi au moins? qui sera a la sortie de cette fourrière?

----------


## Sév51

> La liste de l'endroit B arrive sous peu. Apparemment bcp d'urgences.


Je mets déjà une 1ère bannière en ligne que je mettrai à jour une fois la liste de l'endroit B publiée...





```
[URL=http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chat-30/sem-25-sos-38-chats-chatons-liste-venir-avt-21-22-06-idf-57187/page-2.html#post1174495][IMG]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/759582banfrps2520120621.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
```

----------


## momo

Les 16 et 17a sont super mimi...personne pour eux SVP?
Je participe pour ces 2 minous à hauteur de 10e chacun.
Sans reçu.

----------


## KITTY94

[QUOTE=chatperlipopette;1175298]Vous avez des chats en quarantaine si ma tête ne me fait pas défault. Comment allez vous procéder pour celle du 33a ?

Je vis en pavillon, elle sera dans ma chambre comme précisé dans ma proposition. Et je n'ai plus de chats en quarantaine pour le moment car la maman et ses chatons que je devait récupérer sont toujours chez le véto. Je n'ai pas de nouvelles pour le moment.
L'aide apporté à SSAD d'une autre famille (chatte et ses chatons) sont dans la salle de jeu des enfants. En quarantaine pour ne pas les mélanger aux autres car il y a des petits mais Flokelo avait déjà effectué la quarantaine (maladie) et Kitty a fini sa quarantaine depuis 15 jours.

----------


## chatperlipopette

]* DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)_
*
LES ENDROITS B QUI ONT UNE SOLUTION MAIS PAS DE FA/CO-VOIT SONT: 


**1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable
* :: * URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)!*  :: 
*
**=> XXX Babe78** => Sort ??? si encore là... 

**
*


*3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* :: * URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!!*  :: 

*=> XXX sous Babe78**=> Sort ??? 

**AUTANT POUR MOI ILS NE SONT PLUS SUR LES LISTES CAR RESERVES MAIS BIEN LA**
*

**********************


*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A F**AIRE LE JEUDI 21 JUIN, JOUR DE PASSAGE DU VETO*;   MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL  REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.
*

**LES ANCIENS: 
*
*6a) Femelle noire 7 ans un peu craintive
* :: * URGENT! Indications de la fourrière. C'est sans doute une ancienne oubliée sur les listes!*  :: 


*

**LES NOUVEAUX:* 

*16a) Mâle roux crème,* *2 ans,* *timide**

*
*

17a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timide**

*

*
**16a et 17a sont ensemble en box. 


*
*33a) Femelle noire 1 mois et demi sociable* *=> En attente de résa par SSAD**
* ::  *GROSSE URGENCE! Seule rescapée d'un groupe, tous morts du coryza, anorexique!
Ce n'est qu'un petit bébé... Tout seul! * _(à droite sur la photo)_* !*  :: 



* 

34a) Mâle 3 ans gris tabby blanc timide 
**
PAS DE PHOTO
**

35a) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue** timide*_
(est bcp plus douce que ce qu'elle semble être sur la photo, dixit notre photographe)

_
*

**36a) Femelle noire et blanche 2 mois sociable
37a) Mâle noir 2 mois sociable
* ::  *URGENT! A sortir vite car petite forme*  :: 


 
 

* 
**38a) Femelle 1 an et demi noire médaillon blanc un peu craintive testée négative
* :: * Mastose due à un problème hormonal*  :: 
_(en gros, une masse, qui peut être une boule de graisse, ou autre)_ 

*PAS DE PHOTO*


***********


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE LE VENDREDI 22 JUIN, JOUR DE PASSAGE DU VETO,*                              MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE     SORTIE     CAR       SINON    IL           REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE     DE PLUS     FAUTE   DÊTRE      IDENTIFIE  A     TEMPS.
*
**
LE PLUS ANCIEN:
*

*18b) Mâle 1 an noir, timidou mais sociable* testé fiv/felv - *SORTANT DEPUIS LE 25/05 Ca fait 1 mois qu'il croupit !*
*Fin de coryza*_
Sortant de suite !_*
*
* 
LES ANCIENS:


**19b) Mâle 3 ans noir TRES sociable,* _testé FIV FELV -_
*  A RECHUTE DE SON CORYZA +* *Alopécie*_(ben oui le stress depuis le temps qu'il est en cage)
_Sortant de suite  !
 

*20b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable*
** *Fin de coryza or ne mange quasiment plus, déprime!* **
Sortante de suite !


*21b) Mâle 4 ans noir et blanc timidou mais sociable,* testé fiv/felv -
* Fin de Coryza + Queue abimée* 
Sortant de suite !


*22b) Femelle 7 ans noire timidou mais sociable
Fin de coryza*
Sortante de suite  !


*23b) Mâle 1 an bleu un peu craintif
Monorchide* _(ce qui veut dire un seul testicule)
_Sortant de suite  !
*N'apparait plus sur la liste !*


*24b) Femelle 6 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
*Sortante de suite! 

*25b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !


*26b) Femelle 10 mois noire un peu craintive 
*Sortante de suite !
*N'est plus sur la liste*
 

*27b) Mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif
*Sortant de suite! 
*N'est plus sur la liste*

*28b) Mâle 1 an noir un peu craintif
*Sortant de suite! 
*N'est plus sur la liste*

*29b) Femelle 2 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !

*LES NOUVEAUX :

**39b ) Mâle 2 ans noir sociable*
*Alopécie*
Sortant le 22/06 !

*40b ) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !

*41b ) Mâle 3 ans blanc et noir sociable*
Sortant le 21/06 !

*42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable 
GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE*
Sortant le 22/06 !

*43b ) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche
44b ) Femelle 2 mois noire
45b ) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc*
*Sociable sont ensemble*
Sortants le 21/06 !

*46b ) Femelle 5 ans tabby brun et blanc sociable
Queue coupée je pense demi queue
*Sortante le 22/06 !

*47b ) Mâle 4 mois blanc et noir
48b ) Mâle 3 mois noir
49b ) Femelle 3 mois noire
50b ) Mâle 3 mois noir
51b ) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc
52b ) Femelle 3 mois noire et blanche*
*Sociables sont ensemble*
Sortants le 22/06 !

*53b ) Mâle castré 10 ans noir et blanc très sociable* 
*TROUBLES NEURO + CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !

*54b ) Mâle 2 mois tabby gris et blanc
55b ) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby* 
*Timidou sont ensemble*
Sortant de suite !

----------


## chatperlipopette

*je precise que les anciens de l endroit b sont en grande urgence = derniere ligne droite. Il suffit de regarder le nombre de disparu deja !!!!!!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> voila le 30a est réservé, on peut le mettre sur la liste des réservés. j'espère qu'il tiendra le coup jusqu'à la. j'ai aussi envoyé un mp a querida pour le cotrainage. est ce que le bonhomme sera sortant vendredi au moins? qui sera a la sortie de cette fourrière?


Pour l'instant on a des sorties pour l'endroit A samedi mais pas vendredi. Avez vous demandé s'il pourrait sortir éventuellement vendredi ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*PROMESSES DE DONS:* *

lorris 15  pour le 18b avec reçu (report SEM. 24)
TROCA 25 * *avec reçu
**Muriel P 40 * *sans* *reçu** (40 pour le 30a)
Sév51* *20 * *avec reçu
Morphée 777 10 sans reçu (besoin de compte iban pour la belgique merci)* 
*Ororus 20 sans reçu
Papricka 50  sans reçu (par paypal)
**mirabelle94 30  avec ou sans reçu
momo 10pour le 16a et 10 pour le 17a sans reçu
*
*TOTAL : 230 

**AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE
*
*Mirabelle 94 : castration du mâle qui déprime 19b au tarif assoc (30 ) si possible avec reçu*
*Ororus : castration pour le 16a et le 17a (si possible avec tarif assoc)* *sans reçu
**Partenaire77:* *2 bons de sterilisation 
**Qui suit ?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je vis en pavillon, elle sera dans ma chambre comme précisé dans ma proposition. Et je n'ai plus de chats en quarantaine pour le moment car la maman et ses chatons que je devait récupérer sont toujours chez le véto. Je n'ai pas de nouvelles pour le moment.
> L'aide apporté à SSAD d'une autre famille (chatte et ses chatons) sont dans la salle de jeu des enfants. En quarantaine pour ne pas les mélanger aux autres car il y a des petits mais Flokelo avait déjà effectué la quarantaine (maladie) et Kitty a fini sa quarantaine depuis 15 jours.


Je vous envoie un MP

----------


## Rominet31

Toujours rien pour le petit mâle noir et blanc 4a ? est-ce qu'il risque pour vendredi ?  :: 
Il n'apparait pas sur le récap ci-dessus  ::

----------


## Rominet31

ah, ouf, c'est celui noté 2b sur la page précédente je pense...je craignais le pire...merci  ::

----------


## hln

c'est lequel le 4 a ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci d'éditer vos messages lorsque vos propositions sont intégrées dans le récap* *et merci d'éditer les récap lorsqu'un plus récent a été ajouté.
*
*si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" en bas à droite et enlever les "quote"

**PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit/moyenne durée
**Corinne27 (42) :* FALD en rhone alpes si asso proche de chez moi
*Fina_Flora:* je ne pourrais vous dire qu'en fin de semaine, si je peux faire du transit 
*Partenaire 77:* FA de transit, en cage, pour chat taille adulte, sociable.

*PISTES ASSOS* *=> BESOIN D'UNE FA

1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)! 

=> XXX Babe78 => Sort ??? si encore là... 


3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!! 

=> XXX sous Babe78=> Sort ??? 
*
*CHATS RESERVES

**Contact Chatperlipopette :
**31a) Femelle bleue poils mi longs 4 mois sociable
32a) Mâle bleu poils mi longs 4 mois sociable
**URGENT! Petite conjonctivite / coryza 
**Sortants samedi !

MUKITZA :*
*30a) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc sociable 
**Sortant ?
*
*ADAD :
**33a) Femelle en fait c'est un mâle noir 1 mois et demi sociable* 
***GROSSE URGENCE! Seule rescapée d'un groupe, tous morts du coryza, anorexique!
Ce n'est qu'un petit bébé... Tout seul!
Sortant ?

**SORTIS EN URGENCE

**Babe78 :
**2b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable
* *Abcès au carpe gauche* _(patte, donc, pour faire simple)_ **


*SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 

**Fina_Flora:* sorties endroit A samedi
​*Gaia4ever:* sorties endroit B samedi 

*COVOITURAGE/**COTRAINAGE** + MATERIEL DISPONIBLE

**Lilly1982* : Possibilité de cotrain sur Paris Intra-Muros *(3 boites de transport)
**Effran* : Tous les jours au départ de gare de Noisiel (77) donc RER A à partir de 17h30 vers toutes directions sur les 5 zones. (me prévenir la veille pour que j'emmène *mon unique caisse, elle est assez grande (c'est une flipper II*). Et le samedi toute la journée.
*Querida:* Paris-Mulhouse en train vendredi soir, départ Gare de Lyon 18h23 Arrivee 21h07*Ok pour 2 caisses (j'ai 1 sac Ikea) 
**Gaia4ever:** 7 caisses dont 1 grande (2 chats ou maman et bébés)
Fina_Flora:** 2 sac ikea, 2 grandes caisses et 3 petites (peut être plus, mais je suis à 700 bornes de chez moi et reviens mercredi soir tard)
**Charoline:* Francinette fait Paris-Valence-Montpellier samedi 23 juin ; je peux récupérer un chat à la gare et le co-voiturer jusqu'à sa fa si besoin (Montpellier et alentours)
Bouldeup fait Paris-Montpellier lundi 25 juin; idem 
*Morgane2404* : Cotrain en IDF en transport en commun Jeudi toute la journée et vendredi matin ,*2/3 sac ikea et 1 boite de transport*

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> c'est lequel le 4 a ?


*SORTIS EN URGENCE

**Babe78 :
**2b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable
* *Abcès au carpe gauche* _(patte, donc, pour faire simple)_ **

----------


## chatperlipopette

Rominet31 / MurielP / Papricka / momo / mirabelle94

Merci de vous éditer.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Pourrait on en savoir un peu plus concernant la 1b et 3b ?

Comment va le 2b ?

----------


## partenaire77

je n'ai pas de nouvelles de la 1b qui risquait de venir chez moi en transit, donc j'espère qu'une solution a été trouvée.

----------


## Effran

D'après le message de la semaine dernière de Chaperlipopette, l'asso n'a plus les moyens financiers pour assurer la sortie d'un chat. 
Mais comme je vois que Corinne 27 est encore dans les propositions de FALD (même région il me semble bien), je me dis que c'est trop bête parce qu'elles ne se bousculent pas au portillon les FALD.
Donc je propose de prendre un chat en charge : soins véto et mise en règle. Si possible pour un ancien, si ça peut aider à ce que l'un d'entre eux évite le sac. 
Enfin, vous êtes bien plus expérimentées que moi et je sais que vous ferez au mieux pour le choix.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci Effran pour ta généreuse proposition. Je vois ce que je peux faire de mon côté. Je te tiens au courant pour la suite et t'incluerai dans le recap si jamais je sors un minou, ce qui devrait être jouable.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*LE PLUS ANCIEN:

*
*18b) Mâle 1 an noir, timidou mais sociable* testé fiv/felv - *SORTANT DEPUIS LE 25/05 Ca fait 1 mois qu'il croupit !*
*Fin de coryza*_
Sortant de suite !

Je viens de recevoir un mail il est RESERVE  ( je ne sais pas par qui par contre )_

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je réserve la 20b si Effran est OK ( une ancienne + ne mange plus depuis plusieurs semaines ).

Par contre j'ai peut être une piste FA jusqu'en attente de co voit mais rien de sûre. Sans ça je ne pourrais pas la sortir.
*
FA quarantaine validée.*

----------


## Morgane2404

Edit

----------


## Effran

Oui pour moi 20b c'est super du moment qu'un de plus sort ça sera de toute façon génial.
Merci beaucoup Chaperli et Corinne27, je croise les doigts pour que ça marche.

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Je n'ai plus de place de quarantaine, mais je serai ok pour financer le sauvetage du 19b et sa stérilisation.
> Quelqu'un pour l'aider ?
> 
> J'ai promis précédemment un don mais je ne sais à qui l'envoyer?


Le 19b a déjà une castration prise en charge par mirabelle94. Tu peux reporter ton choix ? 

Certaines semaines ne sont pas encore pointées, on attend la fin de quarantaine pour savoir si soins et factures associées.

----------


## SarahC

Je prends le SOS au vol, je suis un peu noyée ne pouvant pas suivre cette semaine, ni demain, avant 20h.... Désolée. 

*Si des personnes peuvent assurer une sortie fourrière VENDREDI, faites signe!!!* 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*POUR LES ASSOCS QUI SORTIRAIENT DES CHATS SAVEZ VOUS DEJA COMMENT ET PAR QUI?
**AU CAS OU, LES FA PEUVENT ELLES SE DEPLACER UN PEU, ET SONT ELLES DISPO VENDREDI ET SAMEDI?**MERCI DE NOUS TENIR AU COURANT!*
Nelly67, en MP, tu as eu le numéro de registre etc, tu peux me donner les détails? 
Tu as les infos pour Querida, vous êtes en relation?

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

* DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)_
*

LES ENDROITS B QUI ONT UNE SOLUTION MAIS PAS DE FA/CO-VOIT SONT: 


**1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable
* :: * URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)!*  :: 
*
**=> XXX Babe78** => Sort ??* *TOUJOURS PAS DE FA OU CO-VOIT!!!*

*3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* :: * URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!!*  :: 

*=> XXX sous Babe78* *=> Sort ??* *TOUJOURS PAS DE FA OU CO-VOIT!!!*
*
*

**********************


*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A F**AIRE LE JEUDI 21 JUIN, JOUR DE PASSAGE DU VETO*;   MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL  REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.
*

**LES ANCIENS: 
*
*6a) Femelle noire 7 ans un peu craintive
* :: * URGENT! Indications de la fourrière. C'est sans doute une ancienne oubliée sur les listes!*  :: 


*

**LES NOUVEAUX:* 

*16a) Mâle roux crème,* *2 ans,* *timide**

*
*

17a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timide**

*

*
**16a et 17a sont ensemble en box. 


*
*34a) Mâle 3 ans gris tabby blanc timide* 

*PAS DE PHOTO
**

35a) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue** timide*_
(est bcp plus douce que ce qu'elle semble être sur la photo, dixit notre photographe)

_
*

**36a) Femelle noire et blanche 2 mois sociable
37a) Mâle noir 2 mois sociable
* ::  *URGENT! A sortir vite car petite forme*  :: 


 
 

* 
**38a) Femelle 1 an et demi noire médaillon blanc un peu craintive testée négative
* :: * Mastose due à un problème hormonal*  :: 
_(en gros, une masse, qui peut être une boule de graisse, ou autre)_ 

*PAS DE PHOTO*


*ATTENTION!!! ERREUR!!!* 

*Le petit noir 33a n'est pas une femelle, mais un mâle,* *PAR CONTRE la portée ci-dessous est bien vivante;
**mais nous n'avons pas encore les détails.  

**Le 33a est sorti ce jour!* *
**

56a) Chaton noir sociable, sexe?, 6 semaines, sociable
57a) Chaton roux sociable, sexe?, 6 semaines, sociable
58a) Chaton roux sociable, sexe?, 6 semaines, sociable*
_Sont ensemble_


 


***********


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE LE VENDREDI 22 JUIN, JOUR DE PASSAGE DU VETO,*                              MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE     SORTIE     CAR       SINON    IL           REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE     DE PLUS     FAUTE   DÊTRE      IDENTIFIE  A     TEMPS.
*
**
*
* 
LES ANCIENS:


**19b) Mâle 3 ans noir TRES sociable,* _testé FIV FELV -_
*A RECHUTE DE SON CORYZA** +* *Alopécie* _(ben oui le stress depuis le temps qu'il est en cage)
_Sortant de suite  !
 

*20b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable* *=> En attente de résa Chatperlipopette*
** *Fin de coryza or ne mange quasiment plus, déprime!* **
Sortante de suite !


*21b) Mâle 4 ans noir et blanc timidou mais sociable,* testé fiv/felv -
* Fin de Coryza + Queue abimée* 
Sortant de suite !


*22b) Femelle 7 ans noire timidou mais sociable
Fin de coryza*
Sortante de suite  !


*24b) Femelle 6 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
*Sortante de suite! 

*25b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !


*29b) Femelle 2 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !

*LES NOUVEAUX :

**39b) Mâle 2 ans noir sociable*
*Alopécie*
Sortant le 22/06 !

*40b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !

*41b) Mâle 3 ans blanc et noir sociable*
Sortant le 21/06 !

*42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable 
GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE*
Sortant le 22/06 !

*43b) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche
44b) Femelle 2 mois noire
45b) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc*
*Sociable sont ensemble*
Sortants le 21/06 !

*46b) Femelle 5 ans tabby brun et blanc sociable
Queue coupée je pense demi queue
*Sortante le 22/06 !

*47b) Mâle 4 mois blanc et noir
48b) Mâle 3 mois noir
49b) Femelle 3 mois noire
50b) Mâle 3 mois noir
51b) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc
52b) Femelle 3 mois noire et blanche*
*Sociables sont ensemble*
Sortants le 22/06 !

*53b) Mâle castré 10 ans noir et blanc très sociable* 
*TROUBLES NEURO + CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !

*54b) Mâle 2 mois tabby gris et blanc
55b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby* 
*Timidou sont ensemble*
Sortant de suite !

----------


## Faraday

Je propose un cotrainage le jeudi 28 juin départ gare Montparnasse à 20h04 vers Poitiers (je prends à ma charge les frais de transport du ou des minets)...

----------


## sandrinea

Sterilisation de la 6a) avec reçu. Merci.

----------


## TROCA

*Le 33a est sorti ce jour! * Merci pour le choupinou  ::

----------


## Morgane2404

Edit

----------


## Calymone

Pour info, le chat aux troubles neuros est vraissemblablement entré suite à une intoxication, ces troubles étaient plus marqués, et depuis ca c'est améliorer grâce aux antibios donnés.

Il reste toujours au peu "dans son monde" mais ca n'est pas bien méchant, visiblement pas de soucis d'équilibre (type ataxie ou autre).

----------


## TROCA

> J'ai une super nouvelle ! J'ai trouver une assos qui veut bien couvrir des fa pour ce SOS ! Par contre il faut que je les rappelles pour lorganisation quelqu'un qui a l'habitude et qui connais les infos pourrais peut être le faire afin que ça aille vite etc ... ???


Il faut que l'association concernée se propose et envoie de toute urgence ses statuts (statuts + déclaration au JO) à l'adresse suivante :

 ::  *CONTACT : soschatsnac2012@gmail.com*  :: 
*(ce mail est valable pour tout contact, que ce soit les statuts, les formulaires FA, etc.)*

----------


## TROCA

*Personne pour les anciens de l'endroit A ? * 6a le beau rouquinou 16a et le beau noir et blanc 17a ni pour les pitchounes 36a  et 37a si mignons mais pas en forme ? *Passage véto aujourd'hui .*

----------


## sandrinea

J'ai proposé de couvrir les frais de stérilisation pour la 6a), je ne peux faire plus par manque de place.
Quelqu'un pour elle? Elle est qualifiée "ancienne" et le véto passe aujourd'hui ... ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

> J'ai une super nouvelle ! J'ai trouver une assos qui veut bien couvrir des fa pour ce SOS ! Par contre il faut que je les rappelles pour lorganisation quelqu'un qui a l'habitude et qui connais les infos pourrais peut être le faire afin que ça aille vite etc ... ???


Tout à fait la première chose à faire est d'envoyer les statuts + déclaration préfecture sur boite mail soschatsnac. Nous prendrons contact avec les assoc concernées.

----------


## Morgane2404

Edit

----------


## chatperlipopette

]* DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)_
*

LES ENDROITS B QUI ONT UNE SOLUTION MAIS PAS DE FA/CO-VOIT SONT: 


**1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable
* :: * URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)!*  :: 
*
**=> XXX Babe78** => Sort ??* *TOUJOURS PAS DE FA OU CO-VOIT!!!*

*3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* :: * URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!!*  :: 

*=> XXX sous Babe78* *=> Sort ??* *TOUJOURS PAS DE FA OU CO-VOIT!!!*
*
*

**********************


*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A F**AIRE LE JEUDI 21 JUIN, JOUR DE PASSAGE DU VETO*;   MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL  REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.
*

**LES ANCIENS: 
*
*6a) Femelle noire 7 ans un peu craintive
* :: * URGENT! Indications de la fourrière. C'est sans doute une ancienne oubliée sur les listes!*  :: 


*

**LES NOUVEAUX:* 

*16a) Mâle roux crème,* *2 ans,* *timide**

*
*

17a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timide**

*

*
**16a et 17a sont ensemble en box. 


*
*34a) Mâle 3 ans gris tabby blanc timide FIV + ( test rapide )*

*PAS DE PHOTO
**

35a) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue** timide*_
(est bcp plus douce que ce qu'elle semble être sur la photo, dixit notre photographe)

_
*

**36a) Femelle noire et blanche 2 mois sociable
37a) Mâle noir 2 mois sociable
* ::  *URGENT! A sortir vite car petite forme*  :: 


 
 

* 
**38a) Femelle 1 an et demi noire médaillon blanc un peu craintive testée négative
* :: * Mastose due à un problème hormonal*  :: 
_(en gros, une masse, qui peut être une boule de graisse, ou autre)_ 

*PAS DE PHOTO*


*ATTENTION!!! ERREUR!!!* 

*Le petit noir 33a n'est pas une femelle, mais un mâle,* *PAR CONTRE la portée ci-dessous est bien vivante;
**mais nous n'avons pas encore les détails.  

**Le 33a est sorti ce jour!* *

56a) Chaton noir sociable, sexe?, 6 semaines, sociable
57a) Chaton roux sociable, sexe?, 6 semaines, sociable
58a) Chaton roux sociable, sexe?, 6 semaines, sociable*
_Sont ensemble_


 


***********


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE LE VENDREDI 22 JUIN, JOUR DE PASSAGE DU VETO,*                              MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE     SORTIE     CAR       SINON    IL           REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE     DE PLUS     FAUTE   DÊTRE      IDENTIFIE  A     TEMPS.
*
**
*
* 
LES ANCIENS:


**19b) Mâle 3 ans noir TRES sociable,* _testé FIV FELV -_
*A RECHUTE DE SON CORYZA** +* *Alopécie* _(ben oui le stress depuis le temps qu'il est en cage)
_Sortant de suite  !



*21b) Mâle 4 ans noir et blanc timidou mais sociable,* testé fiv/felv -
* Fin de Coryza + Queue abimée* 
Sortant de suite !


*22b) Femelle 7 ans noire timidou mais sociable
Fin de coryza*
Sortante de suite  !


*24b) Femelle 6 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
*Sortante de suite! 

*25b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !


*29b) Femelle 2 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !

*LES NOUVEAUX :

**39b) Mâle 2 ans noir sociable*
*Alopécie*
Sortant le 22/06 !

*40b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !

*41b) Mâle 3 ans blanc et noir sociable*
Sortant le 21/06 !

*42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable 
GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE*
Sortant le 22/06 !

*43b) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche
44b) Femelle 2 mois noire
45b) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc*
*Sociable sont ensemble*
Sortants le 21/06 !

*46b) Femelle 5 ans tabby brun et blanc sociable
Queue coupée je pense demi queue
*Sortante le 22/06 !

*47b) Mâle 4 mois blanc et noir
48b) Mâle 3 mois noir
49b) Femelle 3 mois noire
50b) Mâle 3 mois noir
51b) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc
52b) Femelle 3 mois noire et blanche*
*Sociables sont ensemble*
Sortants le 22/06 !

*53b) Mâle castré 10 ans noir et blanc très sociable* 
*TROUBLES NEURO SUITE INTOXICATION MAIS SOIGNE ET LEGER AUJOURD'HUI + CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !

*54b) Mâle 2 mois tabby gris et blanc
55b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby* 
*Timidou sont ensemble*
Sortant de suite !

----------


## FedoraMyLove

edit

----------


## aliceg

*PROMESSES DE DONS:* *

lorris 15  pour le 18b avec reçu (report SEM. 24)
TROCA 25 * *avec reçu
**Muriel P 40 * *sans* *reçu** (40 pour le 30a)
Sév51* *20 * *avec reçu
Morphée 777 10 sans reçu (besoin de compte iban pour la belgique merci)* 
*Ororus 20 sans reçu
Papricka 50  sans reçu (par paypal)
**mirabelle94 30  avec ou sans reçu
momo 10pour le 16a et 10 pour le 17a sans reçu
FAFACHAT :25 avec ou sans reçu
aliceg : 20 pour la 6a avec reçu
*
*TOTAL : 275 

**AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE
*
*Mirabelle 94 : castration du mâle qui déprime 19b au tarif assoc (30 ) si possible avec reçu*
*Ororus : castration pour le 16a et le 17a (si possible avec tarif assoc)* *sans reçu
**Partenaire77:* *2 bons de sterilisation
**Effran :** soins véto + mise en règle de la 20b ( tarif assoc )* *avec ou sans recu peu importe
**Sandrinea :* *Stérilisation de la 6a ( tarif assoc )* *avec reçu 
**Qui suit ?*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> bonjour,
> 
> j'ai découvert ce forum très récemment et je suis effarée de voir le nombre d'animaux qui sont en danger et impressionée pour l'énergie déployée pour les sauver ! Chapeau bas à tous !
> 
> Alors je me lance, mon appt est dispo pour un accueil court termes, cad juqu'aux alentours du 15 juillet (après vacances). Alors je peux accueillir un chat en transit ou pk pas en quarantaine. J'ai déjà un chat (fedora tout le monde aura compris) et n'ai que 2 pièces donc je partirais pour 1 seul chat en plus. Je n'ai pas d'asso non plus...pouvez-vous m'envoyer des nom d'asso à contacter ?
> 
> Je suis dsl de ne pouvoir faire plus pour le moment ....


*formulaire fa envoye*

----------


## La Rainette

Le Chat 34a a été testé positif au FIV avec un test rapide, un PCR sera à faire ds quelques temps pour confirmer ou infirmer.

----------


## PAMINA2012

Bon alors je dois accueillir demain mes 4 chatons d'un autre sauvetage, dont deux couverts par la patte de l'espoir mais j'ai tant pitié des 1b, 3b, malade et blessé ainsi que des deux bouts de chou 36a et 37a, donc si la patte me couvre encore je veux bien mettre soit la 1b ou 3b dans ma chambre le temps de se remettre soit les deux bouts de chou, mais cela va être rude car il y a des mesures d'hygiènes à respecter, j'espère que d'autres fa vont s'émouvoir comme moi et qu'ils accueilleront ces pauvres loulous ....

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Le problème de 1b, 3b ainsi que 2b est de plus en plus celui du covoiturage puisque ces 3 chats sont censés aller dans le 78 samedi 23.
> Le véto ne sais pas ce qu'il doit faire pour 2b.
> 2 FA de transit étaient envisagées mais il faut que ce soit compatible avec les disponibilités des covoitureurs.


Tu peux me faire un MP pour détails concernant le co voit ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> si besoin d'une pause sur Lille pour une remontée en voiture ou en train, je peux faire de courts transits


Tu as rempli le formulaire ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, merci de m'envoyer ton mail en MP pour l'envoi de celui ci.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*Merci d'éditer vos messages lorsque vos propositions sont intégrées dans le récap* *et merci d'éditer les récap lorsqu'un plus récent a été ajouté.
*
*si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" en bas à droite et enlever les "quote"

**PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit/moyenne durée
*
*Fina_Flora:* je ne pourrais vous dire qu'en fin de semaine, si je peux faire du transit 
*Partenaire 77:* FA de transit, en cage, pour chat taille adulte, sociable.
*Lynt :* transit / quarantaine (1 mois max) en cage (voire double cage) pour un chat ou des chatons (ou une maman avec chatons ou 2 chats si transit courte durée et possible de les laisser ensemble) - véto assoc à Montrouge (92). Formulaire à jour renvoyé.
*Papricka ( 59 ) :* FA sur une journée voir 2/3 jours suivant les dates.

*PISTES ASSOS* *=> BESOIN D'UNE FA

1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)! 

=> XXX Babe78 => Sort ??? 


3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!! 

=> XXX sous Babe78=> Sort ??? 
*
*CHATS RESERVES

**Contact Chatperlipopette :
**31a) Femelle bleue poils mi longs 4 mois sociable* *=> Sortent cet après midi**
32a) Mâle bleu poils mi longs 4 mois sociable
**URGENT! Petite conjonctivite / coryza 
**

MUKITZA :*
*30a) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc sociable* *=> Sort cet apres midi
*
*ADAD :
**33a) Femelle en fait c'est un mâle noir 1 mois et demi sociable => sorti le 20/06*
***GROSSE URGENCE! Seule rescapée d'un groupe, tous morts du coryza, anorexique!
Ce n'est qu'un petit bébé... Tout seul!

**CHATPERLIPOPETTE :
**20b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable 
 Fin de coryza or ne mange quasiment plus, déprime!* 
*Sortante de suite !*

*SORTIS EN URGENCE

**Babe78 :
**2b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable
* *Abcès au carpe gauche* _(patte, donc, pour faire simple)_ **


*SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 

**Fina_Flora:* sorties endroit A samedi
​*Gaia4ever:* sorties endroit B samedi 

*COVOITURAGE/**COTRAINAGE** + MATERIEL DISPONIBLE

**Lilly1982* : Possibilité de cotrain sur Paris Intra-Muros *(3 boites de transport)
**Effran* : Tous les jours au départ de gare de Noisiel (77) donc RER A à partir de 17h30 vers toutes directions sur les 5 zones. (me prévenir la veille pour que j'emmène *mon unique caisse, elle est assez grande (c'est une flipper II*). Et le samedi toute la journée.
*Querida:* Paris-Mulhouse en train vendredi soir, départ Gare de Lyon 18h23 Arrivee 21h07*Ok pour 2 caisses (j'ai 1 sac Ikea) 
**Gaia4ever:** 7 caisses dont 1 grande (2 chats ou maman et bébés)
Fina_Flora:** 2 sac ikea, 2 grandes caisses et 3 petites (peut être plus, mais je suis à 700 bornes de chez moi et reviens mercredi soir tard)
**Charoline:* Francinette fait Paris-Valence-Montpellier samedi 23 juin ; je peux récupérer un chat à la gare et le co-voiturer jusqu'à sa fa si besoin (Montpellier et alentours)
Bouldeup fait Paris-Montpellier lundi 25 juin; idem 
*Morgane2404* : Cotrain en IDF en transport en commun Jeudi toute la journée et vendredi matin ,*2/3 sac ikea et 1 boite de transport*

----------


## fina_flora

> Le problème de 1b, 3b ainsi que 2b est de plus en plus celui du covoiturage puisque ces 3 chats sont censés aller dans le 78 samedi 23.
> Le véto ne sais pas ce qu'il doit faire pour 2b.
> 2 FA de transit étaient envisagées mais il faut que ce soit compatible avec les disponibilités des covoitureurs.


je sors samedi 23 juin de l'endroit A
si on m'amenai les chats jusque chez Gaston (environ d'Arpajon), je pourrais continuer ma route vers le 78

on pourrait aussi avoir rendez vous sur Palaiseau

----------


## chatperlipopette

Tu peux noter ta proposition dans le lien doodle si pas fait encore. Merci.

----------


## fina_flora

::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  :: 
personne pour les 2 séries de chatons
ils ne tiendront pas longtemps

je n'ai qu'une petite salle de bain sans fenêtre pour faire du transit

----------


## PAMINA2012

Si pas possible pour les 1b ou 3b, je me propose aussi pour les bouts de chou sans rien: 36a et 37a reste à trouver une assoc et un co-voit, je suis dans l'Oise à Autheuil en Valois. Le petit tout seul de 1 mois et demi a t'il une solution?

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Si pas possible pour les 1b ou 3b, je me propose aussi pour les bouts de chou sans rien: 36a et 37a reste à trouver une assoc et un co-voit, je suis dans l'Oise à Autheuil en Valois. Le petit tout seul de 1 mois et demi a t'il une solution?


Pour le 36a et 37a ce serait en longue durée ? Tu as rempli le formulaire FA ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, merci de le demander sur la boite mail soschatsnac.
Oui les petits seuls ( 30a et 33a ) sont en sécurité aujourd'hui.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Est-ce que je peut transmettre les coordonnés de l'assoc qui avait répondu présent à quelqu'un pour leur passer un coup de fil ? j'ai envoyer un mail mais pas de réponse et elle m'avais préciser de les appeler ... sauf que moi j'ai rien comme infos ...


Envoie un mail à soschatsnac avec le détail. Merci.

----------


## Morgane2404

Edit

----------


## PAMINA2012

ok je demande le formulaire mais que vont devenir les chats 1b et 3b? Des pistes pour eux car très malades ou blessés donc sont bien plus en danger que les autres....

----------


## SarahC

Je ne fais que passer rapidement...

Est ce que le constat est le suivant, on ne sort que 2 anciens en plus de la semaine 24?

Et 3 chatons, et un seul ancien adulte???

Les anciens seront "arrêtés" vendredi, ça c'est quasi sûr, il faut donc faire de l'air, et le plus vite possible!

Donc APPEL DE LA DERNIERE CHANCE, si vous pouvez être FA longue durée, ou temporaire, en RP, par exemple, au minimum 15 jours, faites signe par mail au mail indiqué pour le formulaire.

Désolée si nous n'avons pas tjs une assoc à qui soumettre votre formulaire, nous faisons au mieux, mais restons trop peu nombreux à tout niveau!!!

Si vous voulez vous lancer et prospecter, vous pouvez nous demander avant par MP si nous les connaissons déjà, car toutes ne sont pas sérieuses, et toutes ne sont pas dispo, sans compter celles qui ne prennent que au coin de LEUR rue, ou pas en ce moment car déjà blindées.

Si on peut aider à vous guider, ou si en tant que "novice" vous aviez des questions, relisez la page 1, ou contactez nous!!

----------


## PAMINA2012

Si j'ai bien compris en remplissant le formulaire vous pouvez éventuellement le transmettre à une association pour que je puisse accueillir les deux chatons mais le mieux serait que j'en trouve une moi-même c'est ça? Je veux être sure de bien comprendre le processus, merci

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Si j'ai bien compris en remplissant le formulaire vous pouvez éventuellement le transmettre à une association pour que je puisse accueillir les deux chatons mais le mieux serait que j'en trouve une moi-même c'est ça? Je veux être sure de bien comprendre le processus, merci


Quand vous cherchez vous même une assoc ( ce qui est très bien en soi car vous vous mobilisez ), merci de nous faire part de la liste que vous aurez trouver en nous l'envoyant soit par MP soit par soschatsnac et nous " validerons ". 
Lorsque vous nous envoyez le formulaire FA, nous même transmettons aux assoc si votre proposition peut intéresser les rares assocs qui se moblisent ici.

----------


## chatperlipopette

*JE FAIS LA MISE A JOUR AVEC LES INFOS RENTREES EN FIN DE JOURNEE*

*56a/57a/58a : sont sortis sous une autre structure*



]* DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)_
*

LES ENDROITS B QUI ONT UNE SOLUTION MAIS PAS DE FA/CO-VOIT SONT: 


**1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable
* :: * URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)!*  :: 
*
**=> XXX Babe78** => Sort ??* *TOUJOURS PAS DE FA OU CO-VOIT!!!*

*3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* :: * URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!!*  :: 

*=> XXX sous Babe78* *=> Sort ??* *TOUJOURS PAS DE FA OU CO-VOIT!!!*
*
*

**********************


*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A F**AIRE LE PLUS TOT POSSIBLE*   MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL  REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.
*

**LES ANCIENS: 
*
*6a) Femelle noire 7 ans un peu craintive
* :: * URGENT! Indications de la fourrière. C'est sans doute une ancienne oubliée sur les listes!*  :: 


*

**LES NOUVEAUX:* 

*16a) Mâle roux crème,* *2 ans,* *timide**

*
*

17a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timide**

*

*
**16a et 17a sont ensemble en box. 


*
*34a) Mâle 3 ans gris tabby blanc timide FIV + ( test rapide )*

*PAS DE PHOTO
**

35a) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue** timide*_
(est bcp plus douce que ce qu'elle semble être sur la photo, dixit notre photographe)

_
*

**36a) Femelle noire et blanche 2 mois sociable
37a) Mâle noir 2 mois sociable
* ::  *URGENT! A sortir vite car petite forme*  :: 


 
 

* 
**38a) Femelle 1 an et demi noire médaillon blanc un peu craintive testée négative
* :: * Mastose due à un problème hormonal*  :: 
_(en gros, une masse, qui peut être une boule de graisse, ou autre)_ 

*PAS DE PHOTO*




***********


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE LE VENDREDI 22 JUIN, JOUR DE PASSAGE DU VETO,*                              MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE     SORTIE     CAR       SINON    IL           REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE     DE PLUS     FAUTE   DÊTRE      IDENTIFIE  A     TEMPS.
*
**
*
* 
LES ANCIENS:


**19b) Mâle 3 ans noir TRES sociable,* _testé FIV FELV -_
*A RECHUTE DE SON CORYZA** +* *Alopécie* _(ben oui le stress depuis le temps qu'il est en cage)
_Sortant de suite  !



*21b) Mâle 4 ans noir et blanc timidou mais sociable,* testé fiv/felv -
* Fin de Coryza + Queue abimée* 
Sortant de suite !


*22b) Femelle 7 ans noire timidou mais sociable
Fin de coryza*
Sortante de suite  !


*24b) Femelle 6 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
*Sortante de suite! 

*25b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !


*29b) Femelle 2 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !

*LES NOUVEAUX :

**39b) Mâle 2 ans noir sociable*
*Alopécie*
Sortant le 22/06 !

*40b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !

*41b) Mâle 3 ans blanc et noir sociable*
Sortant le 21/06 !

*42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable 
GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE*
Sortant le 22/06 !

*43b) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche
44b) Femelle 2 mois noire
45b) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc*
*Sociable sont ensemble*
Sortants le 21/06 !

*46b) Femelle 5 ans tabby brun et blanc sociable
Queue coupée je pense demi queue
*Sortante le 22/06 !

*47b) Mâle 4 mois blanc et noir
48b) Mâle 3 mois noir
49b) Femelle 3 mois noire
50b) Mâle 3 mois noir
51b) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc
52b) Femelle 3 mois noire et blanche*
*Sociables sont ensemble*
Sortants le 22/06 !

*53b) Mâle castré 10 ans noir et blanc très sociable* 
*TROUBLES NEURO SUITE INTOXICATION MAIS SOIGNE ET LEGER AUJOURD'HUI + CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !

*54b) Mâle 2 mois tabby gris et blanc
55b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby* 
*Timidou sont ensemble*
Sortant de suite !

----------


## mistigrette

*36a) Femelle noire et blanche 2 mois sociable
37a) Mâle noir 2 mois sociable
* ::  *URGENT! A sortir vite car petite forme*  :: 

 si vraiment aucune solution pour ces 2 bb, on peut les accueillir.

dans un 1er temps en cage ds l'infirmerie car nous sommes blindés  :: .

si c'est ok, merci de me donner en mp leur num de registre.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

> *36a) Femelle noire et blanche 2 mois sociable
> 37a) Mâle noir 2 mois sociable
> * *URGENT! A sortir vite car petite forme* 
> 
>  si vraiment aucune solution pour ces 2 bb, on peut les accueillir.
> 
> dans un 1er temps en cage ds l'infirmerie car nous sommes blindés .
> 
> si c'est ok, merci de me donner en mp leur num de registre.


mp envoyé  ::

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Nous avons également un lapin endroit A. Son post est ici : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...2/#post1178287

*59a ) Lapin sexe à déterminé  âge ? blanc marquage noir autour des yeux
Conjonctivite oeil gauche qui s'aggrave + diarrhées ( peut être dû aux anti inflammatoires qu'on lui donne )*
* A SORTIR RAPIDEMENT !!!!!*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

* DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)_
*

LES ENDROITS B QUI ONT UNE SOLUTION MAIS PAS DE FA/CO-VOIT SONT: 


**1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable
* :: * URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)!*  :: 
*
**=> XXX Babe78** => Sort ??* *TOUJOURS PAS DE FA OU CO-VOIT!!!*

*3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* :: * URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!!*  :: 

*=> XXX sous Babe78* *=> Sort ??* *TOUJOURS PAS DE FA OU CO-VOIT!!!*
*
*

**********************


*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A F**AIRE LE PLUS TOT POSSIBLE*   MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL  REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.
*

**LES ANCIENS: 
*
*6a) Femelle noire 7 ans un peu craintive
* :: * URGENT! Indications de la fourrière. C'est sans doute une ancienne oubliée sur les listes!*  :: 


*

**LES NOUVEAUX:* 

*16a) Mâle roux crème,* *2 ans,* *timide**

*
*

17a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timide**

*

*
**16a et 17a sont ensemble en box. 


*
*34a) Mâle 3 ans gris tabby blanc timide FIV + ( test rapide )*

*PAS DE PHOTO
**

35a) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue** timide*_
(est bcp plus douce que ce qu'elle semble être sur la photo, dixit notre photographe)

_
*

**36a) Femelle noire et blanche 2 mois sociable
37a) Mâle noir 2 mois sociable
* ::  *URGENT! A sortir vite car petite forme*  :: 


 
 

* 
**38a) Femelle 1 an et demi noire médaillon blanc un peu craintive testée négative
* :: * Mastose due à un problème hormonal*  :: 
_(en gros, une masse, qui peut être une boule de graisse, ou autre)_ 

*PAS DE PHOTO*




***********


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE LE VENDREDI 22 JUIN, JOUR DE PASSAGE DU VETO,*                              MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE     SORTIE     CAR       SINON    IL           REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE     DE PLUS     FAUTE   DÊTRE      IDENTIFIE  A     TEMPS.
*
**
*
* 
LES ANCIENS:


**19b) Mâle 3 ans noir TRES sociable,* _testé FIV FELV -_
*A RECHUTE DE SON CORYZA** +* *Alopécie* _(ben oui le stress depuis le temps qu'il est en cage)
_Sortant de suite  !



*21b) Mâle 4 ans noir et blanc timidou mais sociable,* testé fiv/felv -
* Fin de Coryza + Queue abimée* 
Sortant de suite !


*22b) Femelle 7 ans noire timidou mais sociable
Fin de coryza*
Sortante de suite  !


*24b) Femelle 6 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
*Sortante de suite! 

*25b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !


*29b) Femelle 2 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !

*LES NOUVEAUX :

**39b) Mâle 2 ans noir sociable*
*Alopécie*
Sortant le 22/06 !

*40b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !

*41b) Mâle 3 ans blanc et noir sociable*
Sortant le 21/06 !

*42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable 
GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE*
Sortant le 22/06 !

*43b) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche
44b) Femelle 2 mois noire
45b) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc*
*Sociable sont ensemble*
Sortants le 21/06 !

*46b) Femelle 5 ans tabby brun et blanc sociable
Queue coupée je pense demi queue
*Sortante le 22/06 !

*47b) Mâle 4 mois blanc et noir
48b) Mâle 3 mois noir
49b) Femelle 3 mois noire
50b) Mâle 3 mois noir
51b) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc
52b) Femelle 3 mois noire et blanche*
*Sociables sont ensemble*
Sortants le 22/06 !

*53b) Mâle castré 10 ans noir et blanc très sociable* 
*TROUBLES NEURO SUITE INTOXICATION MAIS SOIGNE ET LEGER AUJOURD'HUI + CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !

*54b) Mâle 2 mois tabby gris et blanc
55b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby* 
*Timidou sont ensemble*
Sortant de suite !



******************************


*UN LAPIN EST EN URGENCE, JE LE RAPPELLE:*
SOS !  Lapin nain, blanc, oreilles/yeux noirs, en GROSSE urgence! (IDF)

----------


## lynt

Vu la mobilisation proche du zéro sur ce sos, il n'y aura malheureusement pas grand chose à organiser cette semaine.  :: 

Si quelqu'un peut proposer quelque chose de viable pour sauver ces chats c'est le moment ou jamais. Des assoc qui accepteraient de chapeauter une ou des sorties ? Des familles d'accueil avec le coeur et la maison assez grands pour accueillir des minous ? Il ne reste plus beaucoup de temps pour eux  :: .

----------


## chatperlipopette

*des sorties sont prevues a l'endroit b ce jour ET demain donc c'est le moment ou jamais de proposer qqch !!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## sydney21

*54b) Mâle 2 mois tabby gris et blanc
55b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby 
Timidou sont ensemble*
Sortant de suite !

Je viens de réserver ces chatons...

----------


## Lilly1982

Pourrait-on avoir des nouvelles de 
*ADAD :
**33a) Femelle en fait c'est un mâle noir 1 mois et demi sociable => sorti le 20/06*
***GROSSE URGENCE! Seule rescapée d'un groupe, tous morts du coryza, anorexique!
Ce n'est qu'un petit bébé... Tout seul!*

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Pourrait-on avoir des nouvelles de 
> *ADAD :
> **33a) Femelle en fait c'est un mâle noir 1 mois et demi sociable => sorti le 20/06*
> ***GROSSE URGENCE! Seule rescapée d'un groupe, tous morts du coryza, anorexique!
> Ce n'est qu'un petit bébé... Tout seul!*


Hier soir, il allait bien mais il ne mange pas seul !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Morgane2404 : Les chatons que tu as en accueil ne sont pas vaccinés donc pas possible de faire entrer chez toi des virus ou bactéries qui pourraient les tuer. Ce serait des chats adultes non vaccinés c'est pareil. Pas de quarantaine possible lorsque les chats ne sont pas à jour.
Nous comprenons que tu veux aider mais quand on peut pas ben on peut pas même avec toute la volonté du monde. Il faudra attendre que tes loulous soient partis ou qu'ils soient vaccinés pour pouvoir en accueillir d'autres.

----------


## chatperlipopette

]* DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)_
*

LES ENDROITS B QUI ONT UNE SOLUTION MAIS PAS DE FA/CO-VOIT SONT: 


**1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable
* :: * URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)!*  :: 
*
**=> XXX Babe78** => Sort aujourd'hui*

*3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* :: * URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!!*  :: 

*=> XXX sous Babe78* *=> Sort aujourd'hui*
*
*

**********************


*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A F**AIRE LE PLUS TOT POSSIBLE*   MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL  REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.
*

**LES ANCIENS: 
*
*6a) Femelle noire 7 ans un peu craintive
* :: * URGENT! Indications de la fourrière. C'est sans doute une ancienne oubliée sur les listes!*  :: 


*

**LES NOUVEAUX:* 

*16a) Mâle roux crème,* *2 ans,* *timide**

*
*

17a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timide**

*

*
**16a et 17a sont ensemble en box. 


*
*34a) Mâle 3 ans gris tabby blanc timide FIV + ( test rapide )*

*PAS DE PHOTO
**

35a) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue** timide*_
(est bcp plus douce que ce qu'elle semble être sur la photo, dixit notre photographe)

_
*

*
*
**38a) Femelle 1 an et demi noire médaillon blanc un peu craintive testée négative
* :: * Mastose due à un problème hormonal*  :: 
_(en gros, une masse, qui peut être une boule de graisse, ou autre)_ 

*PAS DE PHOTO*




***********


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE LE VENDREDI 22 JUIN, JOUR DE PASSAGE DU VETO,*                              MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE     SORTIE     CAR       SINON    IL           REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE     DE PLUS     FAUTE   DÊTRE      IDENTIFIE  A     TEMPS.
*
**
*
* 
LES ANCIENS:


**19b) Mâle 3 ans noir TRES sociable,* _testé FIV FELV -_
*A RECHUTE DE SON CORYZA** +* *Alopécie* _(ben oui le stress depuis le temps qu'il est en cage)
_Sortant de suite  !



*21b) Mâle 4 ans noir et blanc timidou mais sociable,* testé fiv/felv -
* Fin de Coryza + Queue abimée* 
Sortant de suite !


*22b) Femelle 7 ans noire timidou mais sociable
Fin de coryza*
Sortante de suite  !


*24b) Femelle 6 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
*Sortante de suite! 

*25b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !


*29b) Femelle 2 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !

*LES NOUVEAUX :

**39b) Mâle 2 ans noir sociable*
*Alopécie*
Sortant le 22/06 !

*40b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !

*41b) RESERVE par qui ?*

*42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable 
GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE*
Sortant le 22/06 !



*46b) Femelle 5 ans tabby brun et blanc sociable
Queue coupée je pense demi queue
*Sortante le 22/06 !

*47b) Mâle 4 mois blanc et noir
48b) Mâle 3 mois noir
49b) Femelle 3 mois noire
50b) Mâle 3 mois noir
51b) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc
52b) Femelle 3 mois noire et blanche*
*Sociables sont ensemble*
Sortants le 22/06 !

*53b) Mâle castré 10 ans noir et blanc très sociable* 
*TROUBLES NEURO SUITE INTOXICATION MAIS SOIGNE ET LEGER AUJOURD'HUI + CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !





******************************


*UN LAPIN EST EN URGENCE, JE LE RAPPELLE:*
SOS !  Lapin nain, blanc, oreilles/yeux noirs, en GROSSE urgence! (IDF)

----------


## Morgane2404

Edit

----------


## lorris

Il reste 7 anciens. Impossible de leur trouver une place ? Certaines semaines, près de 40 chats arrivaient à sortir. Vraiment ces listes sont anxiogènes ! oui, pauvres chats.

----------


## mistigrette

*e d i t**
*

----------


## PAMINA2012

Fina Flora je t'ai envoyé deux mp si tu peux me répondre c'est urgent merci beaucoup, valérie

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

*Personne pour les anciens qui vivent certainement leurs dernières heures et qui ont attendu des semaines en prison pour rien?
Plus une petite place pour les urgence et particulièrement  pour ce chat?*

*42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable 
GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE
*
Vous imaginez un chat aveugle dans cet environnement?
 ::

----------


## lynt

*Tacha prend en charge les frais de ce pauvre chat âgé ET aveugle !**

PROMESSES DE DONS:* *

lorris 15  pour le 18b avec reçu (report SEM. 24)
TROCA25  avec reçu
Muriel P 40  sans reçu (40 pour le 30a)
Sév51 20  avec reçu
Morphée 777 10 sans reçu (besoin de compte iban pour la belgique merci) 
Ororus 20 sans reçu
Papricka 50  sans reçu (par paypal)
mirabelle94 55  avec ou sans reçu
momo 10 pour le 16a et 10 pour le 17a sans reçu
FAFACHAT 25 avec ou sans reçu
aliceg20  pour la 6a avec reçu
CARABAM 20  dont 10 pour le 16a et 10 pour le 17a avec reçu ?

TOTAL : 320 

AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Mirabelle 94 : castration du mâle qui déprime 19b au tarif assoc (30 ) si possible avec reçu
Ororus : castration pour le 16a et le 17a (si possible avec tarif assoc) sans reçu
Partenaire77: 2 bons de sterilisation
Effran : soins véto + mise en règle de la 20b ( tarif assoc ) avec ou sans recu peu importe
Sandrinea : Stérilisation de la 6a ( tarif assoc ) avec reçu 
Tacha : soins véto + mise en règle du 42b avec ou sans reçu
Qui suit ?


*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Y a trop d'anciens à l'endroit B franchement ça craint pour eux !!!!!! Et c'est pas une invention l'endroit B a certifié qu'ils étaient en danger que ça urgeait !!!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

*42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable 
**GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE

*Vous imaginez un chat aveugle dans cet environnement?
 :: 

SI UNE FALD EN APPARTEMENT SE PROPOSE A MAXI 2H de VALENCE ( 26 ), je peux le chapeauter.

----------


## lorris

Quelqu'un pourrait aider les anciens ? Ils sont jeunes pour la plupart et leur vie aura été bien courte. Et même 7 ans, c'est même pas la moitié de la vie qu'ils auraient pu vivre.

Il y a des posts qui mobilisent beaucoup de personnes et des dizaines de chats arrivent à sortir, même noirs ou craintifs !

Le 19B par exemple a des dons pour sa castration.

----------


## lynt

*Je rappelle que je peux faire la quarantaine (1 mois max) d'un ou deux chats* du même endroit s'il y a assoc et FA longue durée derrière 

(* ou des 6 chatons restants)*

----------


## Morgane2404

Edit

----------


## sydney21

*Merci d'éditer vos messages lorsque vos propositions sont intégrées dans le récap* *et merci d'éditer les récap lorsqu'un plus récent a été ajouté.
*
*si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" en bas à droite et enlever les "quote"

**PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit/moyenne durée
*
*Fina_Flora:* transit possible dans ma salle de bain, petite pièce sans fenêtre (chats chez moi = adultes à jour de leurs vaccins)
*Partenaire 77:* FA de transit, en cage, pour chat taille adulte, sociable.
*Lynt :* transit / quarantaine (1 mois max) en cage (voire double cage) pour un chat ou des chatons (ou une maman avec chatons ou 2 chats si transit courte durée et possible de les laisser ensemble) - véto assoc à Montrouge (92). Formulaire à jour renvoyé.
*Papricka ( 59 ) :* FA sur une journée voir 2/3 jours suivant les dates.
*CARABAM :* FA pour deux chatons (36 et 37a) jusqu'au 3 août dans l'Orne


*PISTES ASSOS* *=> BESOIN D'UNE FA

1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)! 

=> XXX Babe78 => Sort ??? 


3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!! 

=> XXX sous Babe78=> Sort ??? 
*
*CHATS RESERVES

**Contact Chatperlipopette :
**31a) Femelle bleue poils mi longs 4 mois sociable* *=> Sortent cet après midi**
32a) Mâle bleu poils mi longs 4 mois sociable
**URGENT! Petite conjonctivite / coryza 
**

MUKITZA :*
*30a) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc sociable* *=> Sort cet apres midi
*
*ADAD :
**33a) Femelle en fait c'est un mâle noir 1 mois et demi sociable => sorti le 20/06*
***GROSSE URGENCE! Seule rescapée d'un groupe, tous morts du coryza, anorexique!
Ce n'est qu'un petit bébé... Tout seul!

**CHATPERLIPOPETTE :
**20b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable 
 Fin de coryza or ne mange quasiment plus, déprime!* 
*Sortante de suite !
**
MISTIGRETTE :
**36a) Femelle noire et blanche 2 mois sociable
37a) Mâle noir 2 mois sociable
* *URGENT! A sortir vite car petite forme 
**
Sydney21
**54b) Mâle 2 mois tabby gris et blanc
55b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby 
Timidou sont ensemble*
Sortant de suite !

*Contact SarahC
**43b ) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche
44b ) Femelle 2 mois noire
45b ) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc*
*Sociables sont ensembles
*

*SORTIS EN URGENCE

**Babe78 :
**2b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable
* *Abcès au carpe gauche* _(patte, donc, pour faire simple)_ **


*SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 

**Fina_Flora :* sorties endroit A samedi vers le 78
​*Gaia4ever :* sorties endroit B samedi 
*Sydney21* : relais avec Gaia4ever de Claye à Villemomble si besoin

*COVOITURAGE/**COTRAINAGE** + MATERIEL DISPONIBLE

**Lilly1982* : Possibilité de cotrain sur Paris Intra-Muros *(3 boites de transport)
**Effran* : Tous les jours au départ de gare de Noisiel (77) donc RER A à partir de 17h30 vers toutes directions sur les 5 zones. (me prévenir la veille pour que j'emmène *mon unique caisse, elle est assez grande (c'est une flipper II*). Et le samedi toute la journée.
*Querida:* Paris-Mulhouse en train vendredi soir, départ Gare de Lyon 18h23 Arrivee 21h07*Ok pour 2 caisses (j'ai 1 sac Ikea) 
**Gaia4ever:** 7 caisses dont 1 grande (2 chats ou maman et bébés)
Fina_Flora:** 2 sac ikea, 2 grandes caisses et jusque 5 "normales" 
**Charoline:* Francinette fait Paris-Valence-Montpellier samedi 23 juin ; je peux récupérer un chat à la gare et le co-voiturer jusqu'à sa fa si besoin (Montpellier et alentours)
Bouldeup fait Paris-Montpellier lundi 25 juin; idem 
*Morgane2404* : Cotrain en IDF en transport en commun Jeudi toute la journée et vendredi matin ,*2/3 sac ikea et 1 boite de transport

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*ON A UNE PISTE POUR LUI SI FALD EN RP 

42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable 
**GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE

*Vous imaginez un chat aveugle dans cet environnement?
 ::

----------


## Morgane2404

Edit

----------


## PAMINA2012

Fina Flora veut bien m'en prendre un en transit le temps que mes 4 chatons finissent leur quarantaine et soient vaccinés, du coup on cherche une assoc pour nous couvrir, pour prendre un des anciens qui risquent gros aujourd'hui, merci pour eux!!!!

----------


## Tacha

> *ON A UNE PISTE POUR LUI SI FALD EN RP 
> 
> 42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable 
> **GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE
> 
> *Vous imaginez un chat aveugle dans cet environnement?



Oh oui, alllez !!!!!! Quelqu'un pour lui. Je suis derrière pour les soins et la mise en règle du ce papy chat  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Handi'Cats pourrait sortir le papy de 13 ans aveugle si on a des FA quarantaine en RP et longue durée partout en France. 
Il est en grande urgence : il a maintenant un coryza et ne s'alimente plus depuis hier ! Il faut le réserver avant 16h30 si on veut pouvoir le sortir demain pour le sauver ! Qui peut l'aider ?

----------


## Belette 18

Merci de bien vouloir éditer vos messages citant ma proposition, je me proposais en tant que FAQ pour 6a, 16 a et 17 a et non en tant qu'assoc, pour une fois, mais les lecteurs ne l'ont pas compris ; SarahC qui manque de temps (comme nous toutes qui travaillons) m'a demandé de tout organiser mais je ne pouvais pas, j'en suis fort désolée. Ne pouvant tout organiser, cela tombe à l'eau (habituellement, on intègre les propositions de FAQ ne pouvant tout organiser, me semble-t-il).
J'éditerai ce message ensuite.

----------


## PAMINA2012

Désolée lynt mais La patte m'a demandé de prendre le blessé 3b en fald donc pas possible pour le pauvre aveugle, quelle tristesse !!!!
fina flora se retrouve donc sans fald et sans assoc, à cause de cela elle ne va peut-être pas pouvoir sortir de chat ancien en transit!

----------


## chatperlipopette

> Handi'Cats pourrait sortir le papy de 13 ans aveugle si on a des FA quarantaine en RP et longue durée partout en France. 
> Il est en grande urgence : il a maintenant un coryza et ne s'alimente plus depuis hier ! Il faut le réserver avant 16h30 si on veut pouvoir le sortir demain pour le sauver ! Qui peut l'aider ?



Voir avec Morgane2404 en FALD et Lynt en FAQ pour le papy. C'est jouable non ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

MurielP je t'ai envoyé toutes les infos en MP. Tiens moi au courant.

----------


## Tacha

:: 
Merci Muriel et merci à Handi'cats pour ce petit Papy.  ::

----------


## Alicelovespets

Génial !!!  ::  Le pauvre papy aveugle me faisait de la peine

----------


## chatperlipopette

> je viens de réserver le papy. Il partira en fa quarantaine chez lynt. Pour la suite, je vous donne plus d'infos tout à l'heure. 
> Merci !


super !!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Allez il reste moins d'une heure pour les autres !!!!! Tout est encore faisable mais faut pas s'endormir derrière son écran !

----------


## lorris

Triste pour les anciens, sociables pourtant... Certains n'ont pas de chance.

----------


## Morgane2404

Edit

----------


## chatperlipopette

*DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & INTERDITE SUR FACEBOOK, TWITTER OU SITES GRATUITS!*  :: 
_(merci d'indiquer cette mention -et de fait, celle-ci aussi- à chaque mise à jour sur les prochaines pages)_
*

LES ENDROITS B QUI ONT UNE SOLUTION MAIS PAS DE FA/CO-VOIT SONT: 


**1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable
* :: * URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)!*  :: 
*
**=> XXX Babe78** => Sort aujourd'hui*

*3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
* :: * URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!!*  :: 

*=> XXX sous Babe78* *=> Sort aujourd'hui*
*
*

**********************


*ENDROIT A*: *RÉSERVATIONS A F**AIRE LE PLUS TOT POSSIBLE*   MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE SORTIE CAR SINON IL  REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE DE PLUS FAUTE DÊTRE IDENTIFIE A TEMPS.
*

**LES ANCIENS: 
*
*6a) Femelle noire 7 ans un peu craintive
* :: * URGENT! Indications de la fourrière. C'est sans doute une ancienne oubliée sur les listes!*  :: 


*

**LES NOUVEAUX:* 

*16a) Mâle roux crème,* *2 ans,* *timide**

*
*

17a) Mâle, 2 ans, noir et blanc, timide**

*

*
**16a et 17a sont ensemble en box. 


*
*34a) Mâle 3 ans gris tabby blanc timide FIV + ( test rapide )*

*PAS DE PHOTO
**

35a) Femelle 1 an écaille de tortue** timide*_
(est bcp plus douce que ce qu'elle semble être sur la photo, dixit notre photographe)

_
*

*
*
**38a) Femelle 1 an et demi noire médaillon blanc un peu craintive testée négative
* :: * Mastose due à un problème hormonal*  :: 
_(en gros, une masse, qui peut être une boule de graisse, ou autre)_ 

*PAS DE PHOTO*




***********


*ENDROIT B*: *RÉSERVATIONS A FAIRE LE VENDREDI 22 JUIN, JOUR DE PASSAGE DU VETO,*                              MÊME SI L'ANIMAL A UNE DATE ULTÉRIEURE DE     SORTIE     CAR       SINON    IL           REBASCULE  POUR UNE SEMAINE     DE PLUS     FAUTE   DÊTRE      IDENTIFIE  A     TEMPS.
*
**
*
* 
LES ANCIENS:


**19b) Mâle 3 ans noir TRES sociable,* _testé FIV FELV -_
*A RECHUTE DE SON CORYZA** +* *Alopécie* _(ben oui le stress depuis le temps qu'il est en cage)
_Sortant de suite  !



*21b) Mâle 4 ans noir et blanc timidou mais sociable,* testé fiv/felv -
* Fin de Coryza + Queue abimée* 
Sortant de suite !


*22b) Femelle 7 ans noire timidou mais sociable
Fin de coryza*
Sortante de suite  !


*24b) Femelle 6 mois noire et blanche timidou mais sociable
*Sortante de suite! 

*25b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !


*29b) Femelle 2 an brun tabby sociable
CORYZA
*Sortante de suite !

*LES NOUVEAUX :

**39b) Mâle 2 ans noir sociable*
*Alopécie*
Sortant le 22/06 !

*40b) Mâle 1 an brun tabby sociable*
*CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !




*46b) Femelle 5 ans tabby brun et blanc sociable
Queue coupée je pense demi queue
*Sortante le 22/06 !

*47b) Mâle 4 mois blanc et noir
48b) Mâle 3 mois noir
49b) Femelle 3 mois noire
50b) Mâle 3 mois noir
51b) Mâle 3 mois noir et blanc
52b) Femelle 3 mois noire et blanche*
*Sociables sont ensemble*
Sortants le 22/06 !

*53b) Mâle castré 10 ans noir et blanc très sociable* 
*TROUBLES NEURO SUITE INTOXICATION MAIS SOIGNE ET LEGER AUJOURD'HUI + CORYZA*
Sortant de suite !





******************************


*UN LAPIN EST EN URGENCE, JE LE RAPPELLE:*
SOS !  Lapin nain, blanc, oreilles/yeux noirs, en GROSSE urgence! (IDF)

----------


## chatperlipopette

*Merci d'éditer vos messages lorsque vos propositions sont intégrées dans le récap* *et merci d'éditer les récap lorsqu'un plus récent a été ajouté.
*
*si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" en bas à droite et enlever les "quote"

**PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit/moyenne durée
*
*Fina_Flora:* transit possible dans ma salle de bain, petite pièce sans fenêtre (chats chez moi = adultes à jour de leurs vaccins)
*Partenaire 77:* FA de transit, en cage, pour chat taille adulte, sociable.
*Papricka ( 59 ) :* FA sur une journée voir 2/3 jours suivant les dates.
*CARABAM :* FA pour deux chatons (36 et 37a) jusqu'au 3 août dans l'Orne


*PISTES ASSOS* *=> BESOIN D'UNE FA

1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)! 

=> XXX Babe78 => sortie


3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!! 

=> XXX sous Babe78=> Sortie
*
*CHATS RESERVES

**Contact Chatperlipopette :
**31a) Femelle bleue poils mi longs 4 mois sociable* *=> Sortent cet après midi**
32a) Mâle bleu poils mi longs 4 mois sociable
**URGENT! Petite conjonctivite / coryza 
**

MUKITZA :*
*30a) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc sociable* *=> Sort cet apres midi
*
*ADAD :
**33a) Femelle en fait c'est un mâle noir 1 mois et demi sociable => sorti le 20/06*
***GROSSE URGENCE! Seule rescapée d'un groupe, tous morts du coryza, anorexique!
Ce n'est qu'un petit bébé... Tout seul!

**CHATPERLIPOPETTE :
**20b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable* *=> Sortie**
 Fin de coryza or ne mange quasiment plus, déprime!* 
*
**
MISTIGRETTE :
**36a) Femelle noire et blanche 2 mois sociable* *=> Sortent samedi**
37a) Mâle noir 2 mois sociable
* *URGENT! A sortir vite car petite forme 
**
Sydney21
**54b) Mâle 2 mois tabby gris et blanc* *=> Sortent samedi**
55b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby 
Timidou sont ensemble*


*Contact SarahC
**43b ) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche* *=> Sortis**
44b ) Femelle 2 mois noire
45b ) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc*
*Sociables sont ensembles

**HANDICAT'S :
**42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable* *=> Sort samedi* *
GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE
*



*SORTIS EN URGENCE

**Babe78 :
**2b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable
* *Abcès au carpe gauche* _(patte, donc, pour faire simple)_ **


*SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 

**Fina_Flora :* sorties endroit A samedi vers le 78
​*Gaia4ever :* sorties endroit B samedi 
*Sydney21* : relais avec Gaia4ever de Claye à Villemomble si besoin

*COVOITURAGE/**COTRAINAGE** + MATERIEL DISPONIBLE

**Lilly1982* : Possibilité de cotrain sur Paris Intra-Muros *(3 boites de transport)
**Effran* : Tous les jours au départ de gare de Noisiel (77) donc RER A à partir de 17h30 vers toutes directions sur les 5 zones. (me prévenir la veille pour que j'emmène *mon unique caisse, elle est assez grande (c'est une flipper II*). Et le samedi toute la journée.
*Querida:* Paris-Mulhouse en train vendredi soir, départ Gare de Lyon 18h23 Arrivee 21h07*Ok pour 2 caisses (j'ai 1 sac Ikea) 
**Gaia4ever:** 7 caisses dont 1 grande (2 chats ou maman et bébés)
Fina_Flora:** 2 sac ikea, 2 grandes caisses et jusque 5 "normales" 
**Charoline:* Francinette fait Paris-Valence-Montpellier samedi 23 juin ; je peux récupérer un chat à la gare et le co-voiturer jusqu'à sa fa si besoin (Montpellier et alentours)
Bouldeup fait Paris-Montpellier lundi 25 juin; idem 
*Morgane2404* : Cotrain en IDF en transport en commun Jeudi toute la journée et vendredi matin ,*2/3 sac ikea et 1 boite de transport

*

----------


## Morgane2404

*Merci d'éditer vos messages lorsque vos propositions sont intégrées dans le récap* *et merci d'éditer les récap lorsqu'un plus récent a été ajouté.
*
*si vous voulez ajouter des infos dans le récap merci de faire "répondre en citant" en bas à droite et enlever les "quote"

**PROPOSITION FA* *=> BESOIN D'UNE ASSO*

*Quarantaine/transit/moyenne durée
*
*Fina_Flora:* transit possible dans ma salle de bain, petite pièce sans fenêtre (chats chez moi = adultes à jour de leurs vaccins)
*Partenaire 77:* FA de transit, en cage, pour chat taille adulte, sociable.
*Papricka ( 59 ) :* FA sur une journée voir 2/3 jours suivant les dates.
*CARABAM :* FA pour deux chatons (36 et 37a) jusqu'au 3 août dans l'Orne
*Morgane2404 :* FALD pour chatons à partir du 15/07 

*PISTES ASSOS* *=> BESOIN D'UNE FA

1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)! 

=> XXX Babe78 => sortie


3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!! 

=> XXX sous Babe78=> Sortie
*
*CHATS RESERVES

**Contact Chatperlipopette :
**31a) Femelle bleue poils mi longs 4 mois sociable* *=> Sortent cet après midi**
32a) Mâle bleu poils mi longs 4 mois sociable
**URGENT! Petite conjonctivite / coryza 
**

MUKITZA :*
*30a) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc sociable* *=> Sort cet apres midi
*
*ADAD :
**33a) Femelle en fait c'est un mâle noir 1 mois et demi sociable => sorti le 20/06*
***GROSSE URGENCE! Seule rescapée d'un groupe, tous morts du coryza, anorexique!
Ce n'est qu'un petit bébé... Tout seul!

**CHATPERLIPOPETTE :
**20b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable* *=> Sortie**
 Fin de coryza or ne mange quasiment plus, déprime!* 
*
**
MISTIGRETTE :
**36a) Femelle noire et blanche 2 mois sociable* *=> Sortent samedi**
37a) Mâle noir 2 mois sociable
* *URGENT! A sortir vite car petite forme 
**
Sydney21
**54b) Mâle 2 mois tabby gris et blanc* *=> Sortent samedi**
55b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby 
Timidou sont ensemble*


*Contact SarahC
**43b ) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche* *=> Sortis**
44b ) Femelle 2 mois noire
45b ) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc*
*Sociables sont ensembles

**HANDICAT'S :
**42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable* *=> Sort samedi* *
GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE
*



*SORTIS EN URGENCE

**Babe78 :
**2b) Mâle 1 an noir et blanc sociable
* *Abcès au carpe gauche* _(patte, donc, pour faire simple)_ **


*SORTIES ENDROIT A ET B 

**Fina_Flora :* sorties endroit A samedi vers le 78
​*Gaia4ever :* sorties endroit B samedi 
*Sydney21* : relais avec Gaia4ever de Claye à Villemomble si besoin

*COVOITURAGE/**COTRAINAGE** + MATERIEL DISPONIBLE

**Lilly1982* : Possibilité de cotrain sur Paris Intra-Muros *(3 boites de transport)
**Effran* : Tous les jours au départ de gare de Noisiel (77) donc RER A à partir de 17h30 vers toutes directions sur les 5 zones. (me prévenir la veille pour que j'emmène *mon unique caisse, elle est assez grande (c'est une flipper II*). Et le samedi toute la journée.
*Querida:* Paris-Mulhouse en train vendredi soir, départ Gare de Lyon 18h23 Arrivee 21h07*Ok pour 2 caisses (j'ai 1 sac Ikea) 
**Gaia4ever:** 7 caisses dont 1 grande (2 chats ou maman et bébés)
Fina_Flora:** 2 sac ikea, 2 grandes caisses et jusque 5 "normales" 
**Charoline:* Francinette fait Paris-Valence-Montpellier samedi 23 juin ; je peux récupérer un chat à la gare et le co-voiturer jusqu'à sa fa si besoin (Montpellier et alentours)
Bouldeup fait Paris-Montpellier lundi 25 juin; idem 
*Morgane2404* : Cotrain en IDF en transport en commun Jeudi toute la journée et vendredi matin, le mardi également *2/3 sac ikea et 1 boite de transport*

----------


## Muriel P

Plus besoin de relais pour le papy demain, tout est organisé, merci !

----------


## Calymone

Je ne pense pas que ça ait été dit, le pay à été testé FIV+ ...

----------


## lynt

25% des chats de la liste réservés, surtout les chatons et très peu d'anciens.

Ce n'est pas tant la longueur des listes qui est anxiogène que l'absence de mobilisation comme si tout le monde s'était déjà résigné à voir les chats mourir en nombre.

Tout le monde est déjà en vacances ? Il n'y aura pas de vacances pour ces chats, juste le dernier voyage.

Ces chats (ceux qui auront survécu au passage véto) et tous ceux qui vont apparaître sur les listes mardi ont besoin de nous tous. Commencez déjà à réfléchir à ce que vous pourriez proposer pour eux, à en parler autour de vous, ce sos a besoin de sang neuf et de propositions concrètes (accueil quelle que soit la durée, chapeautage par assoc, covoit, don...) pour donner des résultats. Aidez ces minous.

----------


## lynt

> J'en ai parlé à mon travail, et beaucoup de gens "trouvent des excuses" pour ne pas aider, même si certains ont des raisons compréhensibles... la remplaçante de ma manager va en parler autour d'elle, mais c'est dur de recruter...


Je sais bien. On te dit "Alala tu es bien courageuse, bravo ! Moi je ne le ferais pas" pour X ou Y raisons, compréhensibles oui, on trouve tj de bonnes raisons pour ne pas s'investir. Même une seule personne intéressée sur 50, sur 100 sera un énorme plus pour les minous.

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

Merci aux covoitureuses , aux assos et aux FA qui permettent de sortir au moins ces quelques chats là.
On n oublie pas ceux qui restent en rade et qui attendent encore une solution, ne les laissez pas tomber.

----------


## Ororus

> Je sais bien. On te dit "Alala tu es bien courageuse, bravo ! Moi je ne le ferais pas" pour X ou Y raisons, compréhensibles oui, on trouve tj de bonnes raisons pour ne pas s'investir. Même une seule personne intéressée sur 50, sur 100 sera un énorme plus pour les minous.


C'est exactement ça. Pour l'instant, il n'y a eu qu'une seule personne intéressée, mais elle a fini dans la section chiens et pense en adopter un de Rescue (donc c'est mort pour "nos" chats)... je continue ma petite propagande autour de moi... en esperant trouver quelqu'un.

----------


## MisterJingle

*
Sorties cet après-midi :

**

1b) Femelle 10 mois tricolore sociable
 URGENT! Coryza et anorexie (ne mange plus)! 

*

*Sublime petite bouille à câlins !*
*

3b) Femelle 1 an brun tabby sociable
 URGENT! Fracture du fémur!!! 

**

**

**D'après la radio, la fracture est vraiment impressionnante.
Tout plein de ronrons pourtant, un petit amour !**

**20b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable 
 Fin de coryza or ne mange quasiment plus, déprime! 

**

**Un peu timide et surtout triste, mais pleine de promesses, elle aime déjà les caresses !**
**
*

----------


## Mistouflette

merci pour les photos et grosses penseés pour ceux qui sont restés  ::

----------


## Papricka

donc si besoin accueil très temporaire, ma proposition tient toujours !

J'aimerai pouvoir faire plus, malheureusement je partage déja mon appart' avec mon mari...

----------


## nelly67

le petit 30a se porte bien pour l'instant, après quelques mésaventures (j'ai crevé sur le chemin du retour) il est a la maison. mange, boit, joue, à part la diarhee pour l'instant ca va. par contre, il fait 500g et n'a de loin pas 2 mois..

je me permet de mettre une photo de julie pendant qu'il était en transit chez elle hier, il est un peu tard pour mitrailler la

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci pour les sorties. Elle est bien mimi la petite Thémis ( 20b ). Ca va aller maintenant !

----------


## lynt

Merci pour les photos. Thémis a l'air tellement triste...
Mes pensées vont à tous ceux qui ne sortiront pas...  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

> le petit 30a se porte bien pour l'instant, après quelques mésaventures (j'ai crevé sur le chemin du retour) il est a la maison. mange, boit, joue, à part la diarhee pour l'instant ca va. par contre, il fait 500g et n'a de loin pas 2 mois..
> 
> je me permet de mettre une photo de julie pendant qu'il était en transit chez elle hier, il est un peu tard pour mitrailler la


Mon mini-crapaud. Il est vraiment super sympa, plein de vie. Mais c'est sur qu'il n'a pas 2 mois, j'ai passé une partie de l'apres midi hier à servir de tétine géante et d'arbre à chats  ::

----------


## sydney21

> le petit 30a se porte bien pour l'instant, après quelques mésaventures (j'ai crevé sur le chemin du retour) il est a la maison. mange, boit, joue, à part la diarhee pour l'instant ca va. par contre, il fait 500g et n'a de loin pas 2 mois..


Pour mes petits gris sortis il y a 15 jours qui faisaient 450g et 650g, je leur ai donné un fortifiant RC Convalescence support (poudre à mélanger à de l'eau) et A/D un peu diluée, ça leur a fait du bien le coryza a disparu excepté qq petits reniflements et ils se portent bien, ils sont montés à 870g et 1200g !

----------


## Lilly1982

*31a) Femelle bleue poils mi longs 4 mois sociable
32a) Mâle bleu poils mi longs 4 mois sociable*
*URGENT! Petite conjonctivite / coryza* 

Des nouvelles de ces 2 petits loulous sortis jeudi.

Ils sont adorables, des vraies crèmes. Du bon bisounours.  :: 

Le mâle (poils courts) a les yeux dans un sale état et a commencé à éternuer hier. Je lai mis sous marboc*l et ophtal*n.

Ils sont tous les deux très maigres mais mangent bien surtout la femelle (poils mi-longs).

Allez 2 ptites photos





 ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

*Voici les premières photos des loulous sortis ce matin de l'endroit B:

42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable 
GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE

Super calin, dès qu'il sentait mes doigts sur sa tête, il se frottait pour avoir des papouilles... Un très gentil pèpère!

Sait on à quoi est dûe sa cécité?

En tout cas, merci à Handicat's de l'avoir fait sortir de là, c'est un beau chat très touchant.



54b) Mâle 2 mois tabby gris et blanc
55b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby 
Timidou sont ensemble*
Sortant de suite !

*Les petits crachouilleurs de service, qui dès que je m'approchais battaient en retraite et crachaient du fond de la caisse de transport!*
*

**43b ) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche
44b ) Femelle 2 mois noire
45b ) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc*
*Sociables sont ensembles
*

*Trois petits coeurs très vifs et joueurs,c'est pour cela que je n'ai réussi à prendre qu'une seule photo de bien, l'autre femelle était au fond en train de s'éclater avec l'alèse ! Elle est aussi toute noire avec un plastron blanc.

Eux par contre sont effectivement super sociables.
Sydney21 en aura peut être fait où on verra la troisième canaille!*

----------


## sydney21

*Quelques photos supplémentaires 

42b) Mäle castré 13 ans brun tabby très sociable 
GROSSE URGENCE : AVEUGLE/MAIGRE






54b) Mâle 2 mois tabby gris et blanc
55b) Mâle 2 mois brun tabby 
Timidou sont ensemble*
Sortant de suite !









*Trouillards mais ce sont laissé prendre dans les mains pour passer du panier de transport à la cage de convalo

**43b ) Femelle 2 mois noire et blanche
44b ) Femelle 2 mois noire
45b ) Mâle 2 mois noir et blanc*
*Sociables sont ensembles
*
*Adorables, des bouilles à bisous, un noir, un noir à moustaches blanches et chaussettes blanches et un noir et blanc











*

----------


## Calymone

Un grand merci aux organisatrices et à la covoitureuse !!
Et surtout un TRES grand merci à Tacha qui prends les frais du loulou en charge, c'est grâce à elle qu'on a pu prendre le loulou en charge, car les finances sont assez basses, c'est un peu la galère ...

----------


## Effran

Il a une cataracte le loulou de 13 ans ? (Yoshi, ça lui va bien au petit père)
Comme quoi, les chats de l'endroit B ne peuvent pas avoir de photos mais il n'y a que des bonnes suprises à l'arrivée, des chats aussi beaux que l'endroit A.
J'espère que Thémis (qui est trop mimi) et ses copains de galère vont vite recouvrer santé et joie de vivre... sans oublier leurs copains toujours en attente.

----------


## Calymone

Le loulou de 13 ans qui s'appèle Yoshi (C'est Muriel qui a choisi, pour lui porter bonheur, car ca veux dire Chance en Japonais ...) doit voir le véto cette après midi, donc on en saura plus, mais vu l'état de ses yeux oui, c'est sûr qu'il est aveugle à 100% ...

----------


## Gaia4ever

Yoshi, c'est très joli,  :: et de la chance je lui en souhaite beaucoup,à ce beau matou!
Merci à vous & à Tasha de le prendre en charge, son calvaire est enfin terminé! 
J'attends avec impatience les news après sa visite véto.

Une grosse pensée pour ses copains d'infortune qui n'ont pas eu la chance de sortir...  ::

----------


## aliceg

> Une grosse pensée pour ses copains d'infortune qui n'ont pas eu la chance de sortir...


Pareil.
Quand je vois mes deux louloutes qui roupillent tranquillement dans leur pièce, je pense à tous les anciens qui n'ont pas eu cette chance.  :: 

Soulagement en revanche pour la minette avec son fémur cassé et les petites anorexiques. Et ces petits bouts qui vont pouvoir grandir normalement, ce vieux papy qui aura eu raison d'aimer les hommes....

----------


## Tacha

J'adore le prénom choisi par Muriel. J'espère que les nouvelles pour Yoshi seront les moins mauvaises possibles. Un gros câlin de ma part à ce très joli papy

----------


## Mistouflette

ces petits sont aussi sortis ce matin...........

*36a) Femelle noire et blanche 2 mois sociable
37a) Mâle noir 2 mois sociable
* ::  *URGENT! A sortir vite car petite forme*  :: 


ils sont mimis comme tout, le petit noir étant un peu plus timide que sa soeur.....;;;; ::

----------


## Muriel P

Alors, accrochez-vous à vos sièges ! Voilà les nouvelles de Yoshi : 

Yoshi n'a pas 13 ans mais... 4 ou 5 maximum !   
Des examens sanguins ont été faits et tout va bien : pas de diabète, pas d'urée ! 
Il  a du avoir une maladie dans sa "jeunesse" qui a entraîné une chute  irréversible des cristallins, ce qui fait qu'il n'est pas aveugle mais  très très très malvoyant ! 
Son coryza va mieux. 

Par contre, il est d'une maigreur impressionnante le pauvre    et il est plein de puces. 
Il a été réhydraté et on espère qu'il mangera bien ce soir dans sa FA ! 
Il faut qu'il reprenne des forces le pépère. On croise les doigts pour qu'il s'alimente et reprenne du poil de la bête.

Un grand merci à cyrano qui l'a amené chez le véto ! Et à toutes les personnes qui ont permis sa sortie !  ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

:: 4/ 5 ans! 
Comment font ils pour se tromper à ce point là sur l'estimation de l'âge?!
Et dire que tout le monde surnommait Yoshi "le papy"!

Merci Muriel pour ces nouvelles qui ne sont pas si mauvaises qu'on aurait pu l'imaginer au départ  :: 

J'espère qu'il va vite reprendre des forces et remonter la pente, petit chou! ::

----------


## lynt

C'est ce qui est terrible avec les sorties de fourrière, la première visite véto réserve souvent des surprises. Suis soulagée pour les résultats sanguins. J'espère qu'il va avoir faim, demain c'est crevettes  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Calymone

Faut croire que son prénom lui a porter chance  :Smile:

----------


## Muriel P

> 4/ 5 ans! 
> Comment font ils pour se tromper à ce point là sur l'estimation de l'âge?!
> Et dire que tout le monde surnommait Yoshi "le papy"!


Je pense que c'est son extrême maigreur ainsi que sa démarche dûe à sa grande malvoyance qui ont du induire le véto de fourrière en erreur. Mais au niveau des dents, il n'y a pas photo ! Il fallait juste les regarder lol 




> J'espère qu'il va avoir faim, demain c'est crevettes .


Miam ! Merci lynt ! J'espère qu'il les mangera avec appétit ! 




> Faut croire que son prénom lui a porter chance


On avait tellement peur du verdict du véto qu'on a voulu mettre toute les chances de son côté !  ::

----------


## lynt

C'est vrai qu'il revient de loin vu toutes les craintes qu'on pouvait avoir... Reste plus qu'à le remplumer.

----------


## Tacha

Avec un tel repas de fête pour demain, je suis certaine qu'il se remplumera vite. Finalement les nouvelles sont plutôt bonnes et j'espère que "papy" Yoshi a belles années devant lui !
Merci beaucoup de l'accueillir Lynt :-)

----------


## Lilly1982

> J'espère qu'il va avoir faim, demain c'est crevettes .


 ::  je mange chez toi demain  ::

----------


## Gaia4ever

Les bonnes surprises étant plus rares que les mauvaises, réjouissons nous de celles ci!
Aller, Yoshi, tout le monde est derrière toi pour que tu te retapes vite!  ::

----------


## Effran

De bons résultats sanguins et pas aveugle à 100 % se sont des bonnes nouvelles pour le beau Yoshi.
Allez Yoshi onn dévore les gamelles maintenant et on reprend des forces !!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Un merci particulier à Effran sans qui la sortie de Thémis ( 20b ) n'aurait pas été possible  :: . Demain elle rejoint Gaston pour la quarantaine et si elle va bien, elle devrait rejoindre son FALD le week end du 7/07.

----------


## Papricka

c'est chouette tout ça !

----------


## Tacha

Alors ? Est-ce que Yoshi apprécie les crevettes ?  ::

----------


## nelly67

A tout ceux qui hésitent à prendre des chatons en fa :

Petit Kibo

----------


## lynt

Yoshi est bien arrivé en fin d'aprem, merci à Gaston pour le périple covoit  :Big Grin: .

Il a mangé du poulet dès son arrivée, quelques croquettes puis des crevettes ce soir, il a l'air d'avoir de l'appétit (alors qu'il avait déjà bien mangé chez Cyrano). Il est plus en demande de câlins que de nourriture cependant, toujours partant, il parle et vient au moindre appel (il semble même déjà répondre à son nom tellement il est réceptif, dans l'échange), c'est vraiment un amour de chat très touchant  :: .




Je suis vraiment contente d'avoir une cage de convalo pour lui, il est vraiment faible et se tient la plupart du temps sur ses pattes arrières complètement au sol (jusqu'au "coude"), avec sa vue très faible il pourrait se faire mal sinon, je le sais en sécurité dans sa cage quand je ne suis pas avec lui. Il a vraiment besoin de reprendre des forces (et d'une bonne toilette dans quelques jours).

----------


## Muriel P

Merci beaucoup lynt !!! C'est vrai qu'il est touchant Yoshi  ::   Si il continue à bien manger comme ça, il va reprendre des forces rapidement ! 
Un grand merci aussi à cyrano et à Gaston !

----------


## Tacha

Il est vraiment beau ce petit père  :: 
Je suis certaine qu'au régime poulet/crevettes/câlins, il va se remplumer rapidement
Merci pour lui.

----------


## Papricka

je trouve que ses yeux lui donnent un p'tit style genre chat de science fiction  :Smile:   c'est la classe

Contente qu'il s'en sorte !

----------


## aliceg

Il est maigre ce petit père mais il a de grosses papattes. Il sera magnifique quand il se sera un peu remplumé !

----------


## TROCA

*MERCI AUX ASSOCIATIONS AUX FA ET AUX COVOITUREURS* qui ont permis de sauver ces minous. Il en reste encore beaucoup sur les listes notamment des anciens. Alors mobilisons-nous pour eux sans attendre demain en espérant qu'ils soient toujours là.
Pour ma part, je fais d'ores et déjà une *promesse de dons pour semaine 26 :*
*
TROCA 20 avec reçu*

Qui suit ou qui a quelque chose à proposer maintenant pour nos anciens en grand danger, pour les malades, les bébés. Nous sommes leur dernière chance. Demain il risque d'être trop tard pour certains.

----------


## aliceg

Si la 6a est toujours là (je sais je reve un peu...), je reporte mon don sur la semaine 26 aussi (sinon je flecherai sur un autre)

*TROCA 20€ avec reçu*
*aliceg20 € pour la 6a avec reçu*

*TOTAL : 40 €*

----------


## Papricka

si on n'a pas reçu de mp concernant le don, doit-on considérer qu'il est reporté à la semaine suivante ?

Et finalement j'ai retrouvé mon chéquier, donc ce n'est plus obigatoire d'être par paypal

----------


## lynt

*Edit.*

----------


## momo

Il n y a pas de nouveau post?

----------


## lynt

Edit.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Je suis entrain de le faire et reporte vos promesses de dons.

----------


## Rinou

> Il a du avoir une maladie dans sa "jeunesse" qui a entraîné une chute irréversible des cristallins, ce qui fait qu'il n'est pas aveugle mais très très très malvoyant !


Est-ce que ça signifie que la pose de cristallins artificiels lui rendraient la vue ?

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Voici le post de la sem26 : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...3/#post1182832

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*VOICI LE RECAP FINAL ( avec report pointé pour les chats qui ne sont pas sortis )

PROMESSES DE DONS (SEM.25) :* *

lorris 15  pour le 18b avec reçu (report SEM. 24)
TROCA25  avec reçu
Muriel P 40  sans reçu (40 pour le 30a)
Sév51 20  avec reçu
Morphée 777 10 sans reçu (besoin de compte iban pour la belgique merci) 
Ororus 20 sans reçu
Papricka 50  sans reçu
mirabelle94 55  avec ou sans reçu
FAFACHAT 25 avec ou sans reçu


TOTAL : 260 

AUTRES PROPOSITIONS D'AIDE

Partenaire77: 2 bons de sterilisation
Effran : soins véto + mise en règle de la 20b ( tarif assoc ) avec ou sans recu peu importe
Tacha : soins véto + mise en règle du 42b avec ou sans reçu
Qui suit ?



- - - Mise à jour - - -

La répartition viendra, elle sera faite quand les factures véto arriveront histoire qu'elle soit la plus juste possible pour les assoc qui ont sorti les chats.*

----------


## momo

SEM 26 il me semble.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

EXACT ! Je rectifie. Merci.

----------


## TROCA

Pourquoi le post semaine 26 n'est-il pas classé dans les morts programmées ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ce sont les modos qui le font normalement.

----------


## babe78

quelques nouvelles de la chatte blessée qui ne sont malheureusement pas bonnes du tout mais il faut essayer d'y croire
"Pour orphéa (je viens de lui trouver son nom, c'est la jeune chatte que je fais sa quarantaine qui a divers factures), ce ne va pas être facile. Elle a un pneumothorax qui l’empêche de bien respirer. On ne peut donc pas l'opérer tout de suite, c'est trop dangereux.Ses soucis ne s’arrêtent pas la, elle a plusieurs fractures à la patte mais elle a aussi des cotes cassées (qui sont en train de se ressouder). 
Elle a peut être en plus une rupture dans la "trachée" (je crois que c'est encore ce terme, ça se situe très bas, avant l'estomac). On voit mal mais si c'est le cas, soit ça se répare tout seule, soit la louloute décédera. En effet, si c'est le cas, elle ne se réveillera pas à la première anesthésie. "

je suis dégoûtée pour la belle surtout que sa ppremière visite vétérinaire à son arrivée en fourrière date du 1er juin donc elle est restée 3 semaines dans cet état

----------


## lorris

Pauvre petite ! que de misères. J'espère pour elle quand même. Merci de vous en occuper.

----------


## chatperlipopette

C'est la pépette avec noté " fracture du fémur " ?

----------


## babe78

oui c'est bien elle, le fracture du fémur n'était qu'un de ces nombreux problèmes qu'ils connaissaient car nous avons eu une feuille complète de compte rendu véto du 1er juin recensant une bonne partie de ces soucis

----------


## lynt

Sympa la surprise. Sympa de l'avoir laissée comme ça sans communiquer davantage sur son état dramatique.

----------


## Sév51

> oui c'est bien elle, le fracture du fémur n'était qu'un de ces nombreux problèmes qu'ils connaissaient car nous avons eu une feuille complète de compte rendu véto du 1er juin recensant une bonne partie de ces soucis


 ::

----------


## sydney21

photos de mes chatons-qui-n-ont-pas-encore-de-nom

----------


## Gaia4ever

> quelques nouvelles de la chatte blessée qui ne sont malheureusement pas bonnes du tout mais il faut essayer d'y croire
> "Pour orphéa (je viens de lui trouver son nom, c'est la jeune chatte que je fais sa quarantaine qui a divers factures), ce ne va pas être facile. Elle a un pneumothorax qui lempêche de bien respirer. On ne peut donc pas l'opérer tout de suite, c'est trop dangereux.Ses soucis ne sarrêtent pas la, elle a plusieurs fractures à la patte mais elle a aussi des cotes cassées (qui sont en train de se ressouder). 
> Elle a peut être en plus une rupture dans la "trachée" (je crois que c'est encore ce terme, ça se situe très bas, avant l'estomac). On voit mal mais si c'est le cas, soit ça se répare tout seule, soit la louloute décédera. En effet, si c'est le cas, elle ne se réveillera pas à la première anesthésie. "
> 
> je suis dégoûtée pour la belle surtout que sa ppremière visite vétérinaire à son arrivée en fourrière date du 1er juin donc elle est restée 3 semaines dans cet état


 :: Pauvre louloute, on croise les doigts pour elle!

----------


## Gaston

En premier, comment vont la petite ORPHEA,  et notre aveugle YOSHI ????????????

Des nouvelles de THEMIS:

*20b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable 
 Fin de coryza or ne mange quasiment plus, déprime! 

**

**Un peu timide et surtout triste, mais pleine de promesses, elle aime déjà les caresses !**
**
*C'est une puce qui a mit trois jours à me faire confiance. Au début elle s'accrochait au grillage de terreur les yeux complètement dilatés ou allait s'applatir dans sa litière en respirant très fort par la bouche. Je l'ai laissé tranquille, lui parlant doucement, en faisant le ménage dans sa cage je la touchais doucement du bout des doigts.

Bien sur comme tout ceux qui arrivent à la maison elle a commencé par dormir et dormir car à la fourrière avec les chiens qui abboient jour et nuit les chats restent sur leur garde. Dès le deuxième jour elle a mangé ses deux gamelles ce qui prouve encore une fois que c'est le context de la fourrière qui fait qu'il s'arrêtent de s'alimenter.

Aujord'hui, je peux lui faire de grosses caresses, elle reste malgré tout sur ses gardes, hier soir elle a même émit un tout petit ronron en sortant un petit bout de langue rose.

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## babe78

voici les nouvelles d'orphea 
"Son Opération est prévu la semaine prochaine, je dois téléphoner samedi pour en savoir plus. Elle est sociable, caline mais au véto, quand elle prends peur, elle a des réactions de fuite brusques (on s'est fait griffer car on était sur son passage, c'est tout ou rien). Mais en dehors du véto, elle vient chercher des caresses.Son opération est toutefois risqué au niveau de l'anesthésie, on va croisé les doigts


Elle a donc une fracture au niveau de la patte arrière qui ne pourra se consolider qu'avec une opération, un pneumothorax (elle est sous antibiotique), des cotes cassées qui se ressoudent (on peut la porter sans soucis), une suspicion de rupture de la trachée au niveau juste avant les bronches (le veto craint pour l'opération si la rupture existe et si elle se déplace, elle ne se réveillera pas)."

----------


## Muriel P

Alors, on va croiser fort les doigts pour que tout se passe bien pour Orphea !

----------


## Alicelovespets

Mince ! La pauvre puce !! Comment elle peux avoir tout ça à la fois ? Accident de voiture ? Je croise fort fort les doigts pour elle !!

----------


## Gaia4ever

> voici les nouvelles d'orphea 
> "Son Opération est prévu la semaine prochaine, je dois téléphoner samedi pour en savoir plus. Elle est sociable, caline mais au véto, quand elle prends peur, elle a des réactions de fuite brusques (on s'est fait griffer car on était sur son passage, c'est tout ou rien). Mais en dehors du véto, elle vient chercher des caresses.Son opération est toutefois risqué au niveau de l'anesthésie, on va croisé les doigts
> 
> 
> Elle a donc une fracture au niveau de la patte arrière qui ne pourra se consolider qu'avec une opération, un pneumothorax (elle est sous antibiotique), des cotes cassées qui se ressoudent (on peut la porter sans soucis), une suspicion de rupture de la trachée au niveau juste avant les bronches (le veto craint pour l'opération si la rupture existe et si elle se déplace, elle ne se réveillera pas)."


Pauvre bichette! On croise fort les doigts pour elle, Babe, tu nous dira quel jour exact elle se fait opérer, qu'on lui envoie plein d'ondes positives...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> photos de mes chatons-qui-n-ont-pas-encore-de-nom


Alors, alors!?! Ont ils des noms, maintenant, ces deux beaux loulous?!  ::

----------


## sydney21

> Alors, alors!?! Ont ils des noms, maintenant, ces deux beaux loulous?!


bah non, c'est bien trop tôt, ça ne fait qu'une semaine que je les ai !  :: 

Par contre ils se détendent, là ils sont en train de courir comme des fous dans leur cage, et ils commencent à s'amadouer et ronronner.

----------


## babe78

orphea sera opérée mardi donc envoyons lui un max d'ondes positives

----------


## aliceg

On croise toutes les pattes pour elle !

----------


## nelly67

petit kibo en pleine forme

----------


## Tacha

De grosses pensées pour Orphéa demain  ::

----------


## lynt

Yoshi va très bien, il dévore et son poil est redevenu tout doux depuis aujourd'hui. Diarrhées et coryza bien finis. Il est toujours aussi gentil, un pépère tranquille  :Smile: .

----------


## Tacha

Yoshi, mon chouchou  :: 
et comment s'est passée l'opération d'Orphéa ?

----------


## aliceg

Même question que Tacha !

----------


## coch

> Yoshi, mon chouchou 
> et comment s'est passée l'opération d'Orphéa ?





> Même question que Tacha !


c'est aujourd'hui mardi, on croise fort les doigts pour les nouvelles ce soir.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Oui on penses à cette petite Orphéa

----------


## Muriel P

Merci lynt pour les nouvelles de Yoshi  :: 
Et de grosses pensées pour Orphéa, on croise tous les doigts pour elle !

----------


## sydney21

Mes 2 petits bouchons pètent le feu (hormis un reste de coryza) ils font la sarabande dans leur cage, je crois qu'ils seront heureux d'en sortir car ils ont vraiment besoin de se défouler, encore quelques jours à patienter...

----------


## babe78

j'ai enfin une bonne nouvelle, l'opération d'orphea s'est bien passée, elle s'est bien réveillée et a donc pu retourner en fa dès ce soir  ::

----------


## Venise nest pas en Italie

::

----------


## Alexiel-chan

C'est génial pour Orphea !

----------


## Gaston

C'est bien pour cette minette (ORPHEA), maintenant beaucoup de repos et d'amour  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

*31a) Femelle bleue poils mi- longs 4 mois sociable
32a) Mâle bleu poils mi- longs 4 mois sociable*
*URGENT! Petite conjonctivite / coryza*

*Les 2 loulous se portent plutôt bien. Ils sont super sympa. Hoxy est un méga lover. 
Ils adorent, lun comme lautre les gratouilles sur le bidon*


*Le mâlou Hoxy a toujours les yeux pris mais ça va beaucoup mieux.*
**
**


*Sa sur Habana se porte comme un charme.*
**

----------


## coch

oh ils ont l'air bien sympas !!! bon je vois où ils sont j'ai la même nappe et le même radiateur dans la cuisine.....

----------


## kara***

wouhaaaaa magnifique, je suis sur qu ils seront vite adoptes!!

qu en est-il des autres chats? sont-ils tous sortis??

----------


## Gaia4ever

> j'ai enfin une bonne nouvelle, l'opération d'orphea s'est bien passée, elle s'est bien réveillée et a donc pu retourner en fa dès ce soir


 :: Aller, Orphéa, le plus dur est passé, il ne te reste plus qu'à reprendre des forces pour profiter de la belle vie qui t'attend!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Yoshi va très bien, il dévore et son poil est redevenu tout doux depuis aujourd'hui. Diarrhées et coryza bien finis. Il est toujours aussi gentil, un pépère tranquille .


Contente que mon beau Yoshi aille bien!  ::  Merci Lynt!

----------


## lynt

Des nouvelles de *Yoshi* qui a vu le véto ce matin (je vous fais la totale) :

Pour la véto de Montrouge, Yoshi a tous les signes de l'âge avancé, il a bien plus de 10 ans sans doute possible pour elle (à sa tête j'aurais dit que ça pourrait même être plus que les 14 ans du carnet de santé). Je lui ai parlé de l'estimation du véto de Villemomble, elle m'a dit que pour elle, même si Yoshi a encore des dents et de belles, ce ne sont quand même pas les dents d'un chat de 4 ans. Elle m'a montré qu'il ne lève pas la tête, ça lui fait mal à l'arrière du crâne, arthrose. Quand on le porte, il bloque le cou. Elle m'a dit qu'il a appris à vivre avec le fait d'être aveugle, qu'il est prudent (ce que j'avais remarqué). C'est elle même qui m'a demandé si on envisageait au niveau de l'assoc de lui retirer les cristallins (comme on pensait qu'il était jeune) et m'a dit qu'elle connaissait quelqu'un qui ferait un prix pour l'opé si ça se faisait (mais bon j'ai pas imprimé le nom, lui ai dit que Yoshi n'était pas censé rester chez moi et que je ne savais pas où il allait ensuite, RP ou pas ; je lui redemanderais le nom de l'ophtalmo si besoin). Elle m'a dit, quoi qu'il en soit, d'attendre au moins deux mois de voir l'évolution de son état avant d'y penser.

Pour l'âge, je vous avoue que son estimation confirme mon impression de vivre avec un vieux chat. Elle m'a dit que c'est son poids qui pour elle serait significatif, il mange bien, il devrait grossir si pas si vieux que ça (d'ailleurs si vous avez le poids de Yoshi lors de sa sortie de fourrière, y'a rien ds son carnet ou sur sa feuille d'analyse). Il faut le repeser dans une dizaine de jours pour voir s'il a grossi (là il fait 3.3kg). Elle ne me conseille pas de changer son alimentation pour tenter de le faire grossir ni de forcer la dose, si les diarrhées sont stabilisées, il faut continuer comme ça.

Pour elle, il n'a pas les signes d'un fiv déclaré donc pas de souci de ce côté là.

Pour son oeil injecté de sang depuis peu, un petit choc pour elle (aveugle, il doit se cogner un peu), elle m'a dit qu'avec ses cristallins épaissis (et je ne sais plus quoi, bombés, ça ne recouvre pas bien tout l'oeil ?), il suffit que ça bouge un tout petit peu pour lui déclencher une micro hémorragie et donc elle m'a donné un collyre antibio à lui mettre 3 fois par jour. Elle ne s'est pas avancée sur l'origine de sa cataracte, ça peut être l'âge ou autre.

Pour son anus qui enfle un peu, elle m'a dit que c'est consécutif à sa maigreur, la perte musculaire (+ le fait d'être aveugle aussi, moins de réactions), que ce qu'on voit sortir par moment c'est le périnée, pas inquiétant pour elle.

Comme il avait toujours des puces, elle lui a remis un stronghold (et en même temps ça va le vermifuger aussi un peu au cas où le vitaminthe reçu en fourrière n'aurait pas bien fait le boulot). Et elle a fait son rappel de vaccin comme ça il est tranquille pour partir dans sa famille d'accueil longue durée.

Elle a regardé ses dents comme il bavait un peu mais rien de spécial à signaler, ça doit aller dans le pack grand âge.

Elle a trouvé, comme tous ceux qui l'ont croisé, que Yoshi était un amour de chat hyper docile et gentil (alors qu'il aurait le droit d'être grognon à son âge, avec son handicap)  :: . Il essaie juste de virer la main avec sa patte quand on touche trop sa tête à cause de ses douleurs, normal.

----------


## Tacha

Un gros câlin au petit Papy si gentil (qui cherche toujours une FA longue durée au passage...)  ::

----------


## Lilly1982

Hoxy et Habana ont vu le véto hier car malgré 2 semaines de traitement antibiotique + pommade ophtalmique, les yeux d'Hoxy coulaient toujours. De plus, Habana a commencé à avoir l'oeil droit qui coule aussi.
Verdict : Chlamydiose.
Dox*val pendant au moins 12 jours encore + on continue l'ophtal*n.

----------


## lynt

> Un gros câlin au petit Papy si gentil (qui cherche toujours une FA longue durée au passage...)


*C'est exact, Yoshi recherche une FA pour prendre le relais sur mon accueil temporaire. C'est un vieux chat adorable qui ne demande rien de plus qu'un dodo, une bonne gamelle et des câlins pour adoucir ses vieux jours. Il se débrouille très bien avec son handicap, il est très prudent. Qui peut lui offrir une fin de vie sereine où son seul souci sera de savoir si la gamelle sera bientôt remplie ou pas ?*

----------


## Verlaine

Il aurait besoin de voir un ophtalmo pour ses yeux ou pas (pour savoir s'il y a quelque chose à faire par ex)?

----------


## babe78

nouvelles d'orphéa dans sa fa
*Orphea a probablement été percutée par une voiture. Elle a une fracture du fémur qui a été opérée cette semaine pour y mettre des plaques et broches. Elle a également eu les côtes cassées et une perforation pulmonaire (pneumothorax). Tout cela s'arrange bien. Elle reprend bien du poil de la bête. Je l'ai abreuvée à la pipette pendant deux jours et hier je l'ai nourrie à la seringue. Une fois a suffit pour lui redonner l'appétit. Maintenant elle mange peu à la fois mais souvent et elle boit aussi toute seule. 
Comme d'habitude pour les chats en convalescence, j'ai installé sa cage sur une malle dans le séjour près de la porte fenêtre et à côté, nous avons la table des repas. Elle est très éveillée et vraiment très gentille. Elle se déplace doucement, va à la caisse sans problème, se repose, ronronne quand on s'occupe d'elle et elle s'intéresse à tout ce qui se passe autour d'elle : les chats qui rentrent dans lappartement, ceux qui se promènent dehors sur la terrasse, la chienne qui vient la voir. Tout cela est de bon augure.
[img]
Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.
[/img]

[img]
Agrandir cette imageRéduire cette image Cliquez ici pour la voir à sa taille originale.
[/img]*

----------


## mosca27

elle est vraiment très belle. Merci pour elle

----------


## Muriel P

Qu'elle est jolie Orphéa ! Merci Babe pour les bonnes nouvelles et les photos  :Smile:

----------


## sydney21

Photos de mes 2 petits malous qui ont quitté leur cage pour rejoindre mes 2 grisous Lenny et Luigi dans la SDB

----------


## SarahC

> *VOICI LE RECAP FINAL ( avec report pointé pour les chats qui ne sont pas sortis )
> 
> PROMESSES DE DONS (SEM.25) :* *
> 
> lorris 15  pour le 18b avec reçu (report SEM. 24)
> TROCA25  avec reçu
> Muriel P 40  sans reçu (40 pour le 30a)
> Sév51 20  avec reçu
> Morphée 777 10 sans reçu (besoin de compte iban pour la belgique merci) 
> ...


Et sur ce SOS là, on en est là en principe (je pointe déjà les promesses sur tous les retards des semaines passées, j'en ai le cafard rien que de penser à tous les pointages à la traine, désolée...)

----------


## babe78

orphea a malheureusement été réhospitalisé

"Orphea reste chez le véto pour cette nuit. Elle a un pneumomédiastin, c'est-à-dire une diffusion d'air à partir des poumons suite aux lésions de la cage thoracique et la trachée étant également blessée, il s'ensuit des problèmes respiratoires importants. Depuis le début des soins c'est ce qui souciait le plus les vétérinaires. Malgré tout, elle semblait aller du mieux possible mais ce matin, je lui ai trouvé une petite mine et cet après-midi, elle s'est mise d'un coup à respirer difficilement. Sa température est très basse (36,5). Ce qui n'est pas bon. Pour l'instant, le pronostic est réservé. Pleins de pensées à la pitchoune pour qu'elle passe une bonne nuit.
A demain"

----------


## Tacha

Pleins d'ondes positives pour cette petite puce !

----------


## aliceg

> Pleins de pensées à la pitchoune pour qu'elle passe une bonne nuit.


Allez p'tit coeur, tient bon !

----------


## Muriel P

Tiens bon Orphea, on croise tous les doigts pour toi !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Courage Orphéa !

----------


## Tacha

des nouvelles de la petite puce ?

----------


## lynt

Mince j'avais plus le suivi sur la discu (ça vous le fait aussi ? J'ai tj l'abonnement mais je ne reçois plus les mails ?).

Comment va Orphea ? Quelle est belle cette petite...

Pour répondre à Verlaine, au début un ophtalmo était envisagé dans deux mois pour Yoshi pour évoquer un possible retrait des cristallins pour lui rendre la vue ; maintenant, l'état de ses yeux se dégrade, son oeil droit aussi est touché, le cristallin a basculé donc il est question d'aller voir un ophtalmo pour voir si on peut stabiliser ses yeux et le soulager. Une opération pour lui rendre la vue n'est plus du tout en question pour le moment. On a fait un contrôle sanguin ce matin pour chercher une cause métabolique (thyroïde, diabète, insuffisance rénale, les deux dernières recherches ont été faites en sortie de fourrière mais le fait qu'il ne s'alimentait plus aurait pu influer sur le résultat), j'attends les résultats cet après-midi. La véto ne peut exclure que ce soit son FIV en action (alors qu'il n'avait la semaine dernière aucun signe d'un FIV déclaré).

Il boit beaucoup et fait pipi en conséquence par ailleurs (plus que mes 3 autres chats réunis). Il a pris 200g en une semaine, pas énorme vu qu'il mange très bien mais toujours bon à prendre. A suivre...

----------


## Verlaine

C'est sûr que si le FIV se déclare, ça ne sert à rien de tenter l'ophtalmo puisque la maladie prendra le dessus.
Il n'aurait pas du diabète aussi pour boire autant?

----------


## nelly67

Le poids de Kibo a quasiment doublé depuis qu'il est a la maison, il pèse maintenant 950grammes. On profite de nos derniers jours avec lui car il partira dans sa nouvelle famille fin juillet

----------


## mirabelle94

qu'il est mignon ce petit Kibo  !!!  :: 
c'est bien lui qui avait été laissé seul en fourrière par une autre strucure qui avait pris ses frères et soeurs !!! vraiment des monstres ces gens-là ! 
ça fait plaisir de le voir si beau et en pleine santé. 
bonne chance à toi petit chou !  je te souhaite une longue vie entourée d'amour.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Aliceg Que devient la "fourmi noire" que tu as pris en accueil (si je ne me trompe pas)

----------


## Lady92

Comment va la belle Orphea?

----------


## aliceg

> Aliceg Que devient la "fourmi noire" que tu as pris en accueil (si je ne me trompe pas)




la "fourmi noire" (Calinette) est toujours chez moi avec tous ses bibous. Elle s'est vite débarrassée des coryza/chlamydiose qui se sont déclenchés juste après l'accouchement, en revanche, elle avait tout refilé à ses marmots, ça a été un peu galère pour les soins sur des petits aussi jeunes, et l'un d'entre eux a vu sa courbe de poids faire du sur place pendant plusieurs jours malgré les tétées régulières et les bib que j'ai ajouté à sa ration. Aujourd'hui ça va bcp mieux, mais il reste bien plus petit que les autres, et je continue de rajouter quelques bib, en attendant qu'ils se mettent au solide (le noir et blanc triture déjà dans la gamelle de sa mère). 
J'ai mis plein de photos sur son sujet  *ici* (je n'ose pas tout recopier ici, ça va faire...euh...long  :: )

En tout cas, je trouve qu'elle ressemble bcp à Jiji the cat, un personnage de Miyazaki (Kiki la petite sorcière)

Allez, j'ajoute une tite vidéo, parce que c'est mieux quand ça bouge (vous ne verrez pas bcp Calinette, elle s'empresse de faire un calin à l'objectif  ::   ):

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Ah merci je suis allé lire le sujet
Magnifique
Heureusement qu'elle est arrivée chez une FA expérimentée

----------


## momo

Absolument adorable cette jolie petite famille...merci pour votre présence à leur coté.

----------


## Gaia4ever

La petite famille est magnifique! Merci AliceG pour la petite vidéo.

A t on des nouvelles d'Orphéa?

----------


## Effran

Calinette est un vrai coeur sur pattes après tout ce qu'elle a vécu, elle est vraiment géniale cette minette.
Merci beaucoup pour tes bons soins, les bébés sont magnifiques.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

je n'avais pas regardé la vidéo Craquante cette petite famille

----------


## banzai

édit

----------


## lynt

Bon courage Banzai  :Big Grin: .

Magnifique Calinette et ses chatons, n'en parlons pas, adorables ! Merci Aliceg de se bien prendre soin de la petite famille  :: .

Kibo aussi, superbe, ça fait du bien de le voir comme ça  :: 

Non Verlaine, pas de diabète, pas d'insuffisance rénale, pas d'hyperthyroïdie, tout est normal du point de vue métabolique. Rendez-vous chez l'ophtalmo jeudi aprem pour Yoshi. On recherche quelqu'un de dispo et véhiculé pour rendre son rendez-vous moins éprouvant : http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...o-yoshi-60008/

----------


## banzai

::  pas le bon post , je remet sur l'autre

----------


## babe78

mauvaise nouvelle ce soir

"

Orphea nous a malheureusement quittée aujourd'hui. Cet après-midi sa détresse respiratoire s'est accentuée. Elle étouffait, ne pouvait plus respirer. Il a donc fallu l'endormir. La déchirure de la trachée était trop importante. 
J'en suis très triste. C'est vraiment terrible de ne pas toujours pouvoir réparer les dégâts qui atteignent ces pauvres compagnons.  




"

----------


## Verlaine

Je suis vraiment désolée pour elle, quelle injustice. Merci de l'avoir accompagnée.

----------


## momo

Doux repos petite ORPHEA...

----------


## Sév51

Et m...
Merci d'avoir pris soin d'elle.

----------


## coch

hooo non....elle avait tant luttée....triste triste triste....

----------


## Muriel P

Très triste pour Orphea...  ::

----------


## Charoline

Quelle tristesse...
Sois en paix Orphea

----------


## aliceg

Que dire...quand le sort s'acharne.
Repose en paix petite puce  ::

----------


## lynt

Repose en paix la belle...  ::

----------


## sydney21

Décidément  :: 

Après la pauvre chatonne énuclée et la petite chatonne à la patte blessée, c'est au tour d'Orphéa de nous quitter, 3 pauvres loulouttes qui auront connu un bien triste destin, seul réconfort elles sont parties entourées et aimées...

----------


## Gaia4ever

Quelle tristesse... :: 
Reposes en paix au paradis des chats, jolie minette  :: ...

----------


## Lusiole

Repose en paix, petite Orphea.

----------


## SarahC

> Le poids de Kibo a quasiment doublé depuis qu'il est a la maison, il pèse maintenant 950grammes. On profite de nos derniers jours avec lui car il partira dans sa nouvelle famille fin juillet


Contente de le revoir et de le savoir en forme!!!

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> mauvaise nouvelle ce soir
> 
> "
> 
> Orphea nous a malheureusement quittée aujourd'hui. Cet après-midi sa détresse respiratoire s'est accentuée. Elle étouffait, ne pouvait plus respirer. Il a donc fallu l'endormir. La déchirure de la trachée était trop importante. 
> J'en suis très triste. C'est vraiment terrible de ne pas toujours pouvoir réparer les dégâts qui atteignent ces pauvres compagnons.  
> 
> 
> 
> "


Oh la la, pauvre puce, c'était d'elle dont me parlait sa co-voitureuse cette semaine!!!

Je ne connaissais pas son prénom, j'ai mis du temps à la retrouver....

Pauvre minette.........

*
*

----------


## nelly67

Voila, Kibo fait 1.20kilo... et partira dans sa famille pour la 2ème semaine d'Aout !

----------


## chatperlipopette

EXCELLENT !!!!! Il est bercé et en plus il a un ventilo !!!!

----------


## Muriel P

Magnifiques ces vidéos !!!

----------


## Effran

Cierra est une vrai perle, il a beaucoup chance Kibo, merci pour ces superbes vidéos. ::

----------


## Sév51

J'adore, un bon bol de tendresse  :: 
Tu pourras affirmer que Kibo est OK chien, vidéo à l'appui  ::

----------


## sydney21

trop mignon ! Cierra est toujours aussi zen !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

aaaaw j'adore les video de Cierra et Kibo ! Ils sont trop mignons !  ::

----------


## momo

Adorables les 2 loulous  ::  ::  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Je vais vous raconter une histoire :

Il était une fois THEMIS sortit de fourrière grâce à sa marraine Effran. Elle a donc rejoint Gaston après plusieurs semaines de sursie. Elle y a effectué sa quarantaine et devait ensuite être stérilisée et avoir son rappel de vaccin. Mais comme rien n'est simple avec Thémis, elle a réussi à sortir de sa cage et est restée planquer dans le garage de Gaston pendant plusieurs jours. Mais Gaston étant maligne elle a réussi à la faire rentrer à nouveau dedans. Bref la minette est bien traumatisée suite à son passage prolongée en fourrière. Donc le plus urgent était de lui faire son rappel TC mais la date étant dépassée eh bien rebelotte reprimo vaccination. Un RV est pris pour la stérilisation mardi prochain. Gaston la déplace donc dans la salle de bains du fait qu'elle avait fini sa quarantaine. 
Et comme les surprises vont toujours par paire chez Thémis, voilà que Gaston va se préparer ce matin pour aller au travail et vois qqch dans la baignoire. Elle a cru tout d'abord que c'était une souris eh bien non.......c'était un chaton avec encore le cordon autour du cou. Voilà les folles aventures de Thémis et de Gaston.......

Si vous voulez connaitre la fin RV au prochain épisode.

----------


## Effran

Petite Thémis, je pense bien à toi et à Gaston à qui tu n'arrête de faire des surprises :: . C'est sûr que de trouver des chatons nouveaux-nés dans sa baignoire c'est pas courant.

----------


## pistache69

Sacrée surprise en effet... elle avait bien caché son jeu la petite Thémis. J'espere qu'elle va bien ainsi que son (ou ses ?) chaton (s)....

----------


## chatperlipopette

Maintenant on comprend pourquoi elle a cherché à s'en aller de la cage, c'est logique !

----------


## Muriel P

Elle réserve bien des surprise Thémis ! J'espère que tout le monde va bien  :Smile:

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Ah oui sacré surprise !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Disons que Gaston ne reste pas dans la salle de bains car elle est tellement flippée qu'elle grimpe sur les meubles donc on voudrait pas qu'elle stresse et qu'il y ait des complications à la mise bas ( il ne manquerait plus que ça ) donc on attend la suite.

----------


## lynt

Je remets la photo de Thémis toute tristounette la pauvre :

*20b) Femelle 1 an noire et blanche timidou mais sociable 
 Fin de coryza or ne mange quasiment plus, déprime! 

**

*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles :

Thémis a été hospitalisée ce matin car pas moyen de voir si elle avait encore des contractions et pas d'autres naissances depuis le premier. Donc la véto la garde aujourd'hui pour radio et prise en charge adaptée suivant si encore des petits ou non. Du coup elle sera stérilisée ou une hystérectomie sera pratiquée. A voir. Effran est la marraine de Thémis mais faut pas abuser donc si Hystérectomie il y a un coup de pouce pour compléter sera nécessaire.
Le petit né hier matin est mort cette nuit.

----------


## Charoline

Quelle histoire !
J'espère que tout va bien aller pour Thémis
Rip à son bébé

----------


## chatperlipopette

Thémis a fait un arrêt cardiaque, elle a été mise sous respirateur. Elle a été réanimé pendant 3/4 d'heures car son coeur lâchait à tout bout de champ. A l'heure qu'il est, l'appareil respiratoire a été enlevé, elle respire à nouveau seule. Le pronostic reste réservé. On a même pas demandé s'il y avait des petits, je dirai on s'en fout, l'essentiel étant que elle soit sauvée. J'ai la gorge serrée en vous écrivant ces lignes. Le détresse chez un chat est difficilement supportable. Gaston va la rejoindre à 15H et passer du temps avec elle.
Effran sa marraine est évidemment la première informée dans ce cas là. Elle va rester hospitaliser évidemment.

----------


## 2amours

Oh mince  :Frown:  Plein de courage pour cette louloute! accroche toi ma belle!
Le sort s'acharne sur elle...  :Frown:

----------


## Lilly1982

Toutes mes pensées vont vers Thémis.

----------


## Charoline

Pleins d'ondes positives pour Thémis...

----------


## Muriel P

Dégoûtée pour Thémis  :Frown:  J'espère qu'elle va s'accrocher. De grosses pensées à Gaston, courage !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Pauvre petite Thémis.
Je croise tout ce que je peux pour qu'elle s'en sorte !

----------


## chatperlipopette

Gaston a besoin de soutien, moi étant à des Km d'elle, je l'ai plusieurs fois par jour au tel, pour des fous rires mais aussi pour se soutenir mutuellement dans les moments difficiles. Gaston fait un travail énorme et tout ça en OFF sans jamais se plaindre et si des minous sont encore en vie aujourd'hui c'est en partie grâce à elle qui n'hésite pas à mettre son réveil pour biberonner ou pour s'assurer de leur état de santé. Gaston se fait discrète sur le forum mais croyez moi elle en dépense de l'énergie pour tous ces loulous de fourrière. Sans compter le temps qu'elle passe sur la route pour acheminer à bon port tout ce petit monde lors des sorties fourrière. Alors si toutefois vous avez son numéro, n'hészitez pas à lui envoyer un petit sms, elle en a besoin et ça lui fera le plus grand bien.
Merci de m'avoir lu et merci pour elle et Thémis.
Je pense à vous deux derrière mon ordi.

----------


## Effran

Allez Thémis, s'il te plaît ma puce fais tout pour t'accrocher et rester avec nous !
Dans son malheur, Thémis a au moins la chance d'avoir Gaston auprès d'elle, qui veille sur elle. 
Grand merci Gaston pour tout ce que tu fais pour la puce et Chaperlipopette qui est toujours d'un soutien indéfectible.
Je croise tout ce que je peux pour elle, il faut vraiment que cette série noire s'arrête...c'est qu'une toute jeune puce, elle mérite tant de connaître autre chose que tout ce qu'elle a enduré.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici la suite des nouvelles :

Thémis a donc été anesthésiée pour voir si elle avait encore des chatons et celui qui est mort était le seul. Du coup comme elle était endormie, ils ont procédé à sa stérilisation et c'est au réveil qu'elle a fait son arrêt cardiaque. Ensuite pendant 3/4 d'heure elle a fait des micros arrêt c'est pour cela qu'elle a été sous respirateur. 
Elle est très fatiguée mais a quand même reconnu Gaston à son arrivée. Thémis a une petite baisse de température mais on ne parle pas d'hypothermie mais vu son état de fatigue elle a été placée sous lampe chauffante et bouillote. Evidemment il faut maintenant lui épargner tout stress, elle va donc restée à la clinique et sous surveillance de la véto. Gaston y retourne dans 1/2 heure pour faire un bilan avec la véto.
Merci Lilly pour ton message.

----------


## pistache69

Gaston et Themis ne sont pas épargnées, alors courage à elles deux et ondes +++ pour que la minette s'en sorte et puisse vite retrouver les bras de sa FA et profiter de la vie...

----------


## Sév51

Allez Thémis bats-toi !
Et bon courage à Gaston  ::

----------


## coch

pauvre louloutte !!! courage maintenant  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Alors où en étais je..... :: 

Sa température est descendue à 32° lors de son arrêt cardiaque. Elle était très stressée par l'équipe soignante chez le véto et ils ont attendu que Gaston arrive pour lui prendre sa T° et autres. Après discussion il a été convenu que le stress pouvait entraîner à nouveau un arrêt du coeur et que seule Gaston pouvait la toucher donc il a été préférable qu'elle retourne en milieu connu et avec personne connue donc retour chez Gaston ce soir. Sa température est remontée à 36°5. Bien sûr si urgence il y a la véto elle reste joignable. 
Thémis est installée dans une cage de transport chien avec bouillote tout autour car demain matin retour chez le véto. Comme ça pas besoin de la bouger et de la transférer. J'espère que c'est compréhensible ce que j'écris car dure journée.
On se tel tt à l'heure avec Gaston pour prendre des nouvelles et savoir si elle a mangé un tout petit peu.

Autre découverte : Thémis a une grosse et vilaine cicatrice entre les 2 pattes avant. D'après la véto Thémis a été accidentée et soit cela a été réparé à l'arrache soit ça s'est réparé tout seul ( on penche plus pour la deuxième ). En pratiquant l'hystérectomie ils ont aperçu des adhérences aux poumons.

Voilà, la facture étant de 237,90 euros, je vais lancer un appel à dons. Je metterai le lien ici dès que cela est fait. 88 euros sont pris en charge par Effran.

----------


## lynt

Je suis effondrée pour Thémis qui porte son malheur dans son regard, à croire qu'elle savait que la mort rôdait pour elle et son bébé... Ne renonce pas la belle, ta vie peut être plus belle que ça  :: .

----------


## chatperlipopette

Voici le lien de l'appel à dons de Thémis : http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...9/#post1229853

Sev51 : tu peux me faire une jolie bannière pour la puce stp ?

----------


## Sév51

> Voici le lien de l'appel à dons de Thémis : http://www.rescue-forum.com/sos-appe...9/#post1229853
> Sev51 : tu peux me faire une jolie bannière pour la puce stp ?


OK je te ferai ça demain, je vais déjà récupérer des photos d'elle sur le post...

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci à toi mais tu n'en auras pas beaucoup. Tu vas trouver celle en fourrière quoique même pas sure si c'est l'endroit B ( je sais plus là avec tout ça ) et celle juste au dessus.

----------


## Sév51

> Merci à toi mais tu n'en auras pas beaucoup. Tu vas trouver celle en fourrière quoique même pas sure si c'est l'endroit B ( je sais plus là avec tout ça ) et celle juste au dessus.


Effectivement je n'en ai trouvé qu'une, celle que tu as remise sur son post... crois-tu que Gaston en aurait d'autres ?
Mais j'imagine que vous êtes très prises en ce moment, alors si ce n'est pas possible, je me débrouillerai avec celle là.
Par contre, peux-tu me dire en MP quel texte tu veux ?

----------


## chatperlipopette

J'en ai rajouté une que Gaston m'a envoyé ce soir, tu l'as trouveras sur son appel à dons. Pour le texte je te laisse t'inspirer du texte fait pour les dons si tu veux bien.

----------


## Tacha

J'espère que les nouvelles de la petite puce seront meilleures aujourd'hui...

----------


## chatperlipopette

ALors la puce a bien passé la nuit. Après plusieurs vérifications avec le véto par tel notamment pour sa température ( 38°5 ce matin donc impecc ) elle reste au chaud et sans stress chez elle. Elle a un traitement à la cortisone pour son coeur. Elle sera revu par le véto avant la fin de semaine pour bilan. Elle n'a rien mangé encore et a été hydraté par seringue. 
Voilà pour les nouvelles.

----------


## Effran

Continue à te battre jolie Thémis sous la bienveillance et les soins de Gaston. 
Elle est sur la bonne voie, il faut qu'elle le soit car il ne peut pas en être autrement.
Elle enduré trop souffrances pour un si jeune âge, elle mérite de vivre de longuuues années de bonheur pour compenser un peu.

----------


## Gaia4ever

> Gaston a besoin de soutien, moi étant à des Km d'elle, je l'ai plusieurs fois par jour au tel, pour des fous rires mais aussi pour se soutenir mutuellement dans les moments difficiles. Gaston fait un travail énorme et tout ça en OFF sans jamais se plaindre et si des minous sont encore en vie aujourd'hui c'est en partie grâce à elle qui n'hésite pas à mettre son réveil pour biberonner ou pour s'assurer de leur état de santé. Gaston se fait discrète sur le forum mais croyez moi elle en dépense de l'énergie pour tous ces loulous de fourrière. Sans compter le temps qu'elle passe sur la route pour acheminer à bon port tout ce petit monde lors des sorties fourrière. Alors si toutefois vous avez son numéro, n'hészitez pas à lui envoyer un petit sms, elle en a besoin et ça lui fera le plus grand bien.
> Merci de m'avoir lu et merci pour elle et Thémis.
> Je pense à vous deux derrière mon ordi.


Effectivement, pour avoir rencontré Gaston lors des covoits de sortie fourrière et pour avoir discuté avec elle au téléphone à plusieurs reprises,elle remue ciel et terre pour ses protégés. Je pense fort à elle et à Thémis dans ces moments difficiles. Courage à vous deux!  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Ce soir Thémis n'avait toujours pas mangé. Elle a dans sa pipette eau + a/d + nutrigel. Allez ma bichette, tu as fais le pire, le meilleur reste à venir. Je te promets de te trouver une excellente famille.....à la hauteur de ton courage !

----------


## Alexiel-chan

Allé courage Thémis !

----------


## Gaston

La petite se bat très fort, mais elle reste extrêmement fatiguée, et elle ne s'alimente toujours pas seule. 
La température reste stable et je continue les bouillottes car quand on est mal fichu on a toujours froid donc je pense que pour eux c'est pareil.
elle a recommencé à faire popo ce matin, mais comme elle est alimenté à la seringue, le popo était un peu liquide et bien sur elle a fait celà au moment ou je partais au travail. Il m'a fallu changer le dodo et nettoyer la cage car elle avait un peu débordé.

Ce matin je l'ai prise un peu contre moi, au début elle se demandait ce qu'il allait encore lui arriver et se maintenait sur ses gardes mais au bout d'une minute ou deux j'ai senti son petit corps se détendre contre moi......

----------


## aliceg

Plein de bonnes ondes pour Thémis et son ange gardien Gaston

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> au début elle se demandait ce qu'il allait encore lui arriver et se maintenait sur ses gardes mais au bout d'une minute ou deux j'ai senti son petit corps se détendre contre moi......


Elle doit etre tellement fatiguée....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

> Plein de bonnes ondes pour Thémis et son ange gardien Gaston


+1

----------


## Effran

Sans toi, Gaston, Thémis nous aurait quittée déjà, tu es sa bonne étoile, tu lui fera un gros câlin de ma part :: 
Petite Thémis prends bien des forces auprès de Gaston, tu as raison de lui donner ta confiance parce que c'est vraiment l'humaine parfaite, vas-y les yeux fermés. Dors bien, récupère et après mange un peu toute seule, pour Gaston.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Rien ne bouge sur son appel à dons. Merci de donner un coup de pouce à Thémis, elle en a besoin.

----------


## Effran

Je remets ici les dernières nouvelles de Thémis postées sur son appel à l'aide :
Elle ne mange pas encore seule mais accepte plus de seringues de nutrigel et A/D dilués. 
Son petit nez qui était tout blanc et redevenu rose, c'est positif. Elle est toujours entourée de ses bouillotes et sa température se maitient bien.
Super Gaston qui la veille, l'hydrate et la nourrit plusieurs fois nuit et jour, la prend régulièrement sur elle et maintenant Thémis reste détendue, ça lui fait du bien. 
Ce soir contrôle véto pour voir comment se porte son petit coeur. 
Thémis restera sans doute fragile mais elle se bat comme une lionne  :: 
Grosses pensées à vous deux Thémis et Gaston.

----------


## Effran

Les dernières nouvelles de la petite puce Thémis :

Gaston a emmené la puce chez le véto comme convenu, les examens sanguins ne sont pas terribles (globules blancs et un peu d'urée).
Thémis a de nouveau reçu une injection d'antibio et elle devra en prendre sous forme de cachets.
Elle est à présent sous perf pour assurer sa réhydratation, les seringues n'y suffisent pas.
Gaston est repartie avec son kit perf et antibio. Je te renouvelle mes  mille mercis Gaston pour tout ce que tu fais pour la belle Thémis
La cicatrice  de stérilisation de Thémis est belle. Cette petite puce n'a pas encore la force d'y toucher...pourtant que  j'aimerai que cela ne soit pas le cas mais elle est toujours avec nous,  se repose, merci de lui envoyer pleins de bonne ondes. 						
Si vous pouvez aider Thémis merci de cliquer sur le lien dans ma signature.  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

Merci de partager au moins sa bannière si vous ne pouvez pas faire un don.

----------


## 2amours

fait pour la demoiselle thémis  :Smile:

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## Gaston

Voici les dernières nouvelles de la belle:

Nous avons retiré la perf car la demoiselle daigne enfin manger seule. Bien sur que de petites quantités plusieurs fois par jours et uniquement des croquettes chatons (c'est que l'on a ses préférences, et puis je peux faire la difficile, ma véto préféré m'appelle la "miraculée")

Ma dernière bétise, avant hier matin, comme j'ai un pansement à la patte pour protéger le bobo du à la perf, ma nounou m'a remit une colerette, et bien croyez le, pendant la nuit j'ai réussit à passer ma patte sans pansement dans la collerette et je me suis retrouvée coincée le torse serré par le lien. ma nounou n'arrivant pas à retirer la boucle du lien est parti chercher un ciseau à bouts rond pour le couper et bien comme je n'étais pas contente de m'être retrouvée piégée je lui est soufflé dessus avec les oreilles en arrière, pas contente mais pas contente du tout. Du coup j'ai pris une claque sur les fesses..............

Maintenant ma nounou me dit que je dois me remplumer car je n'ai plus du tout de muscles, je reste fragile et j'ai besoin de beaucoup d'attention alors j'en profite un peu........

----------


## 2amours

Merci pour les nouvelles et merci a toi gaston  :Smile: 
Quand a la demoiselle est bien bon rétablissement en espérant qu'elle reprenne vite des forces!!

----------


## chatperlipopette

Un sacré numéro cette belette !

----------


## sydney21

Nathan et Milka à leur sortie de fourrière :

 

Maintenant
Nathan qui devient un vrai pot de glue (là il est couché sur mes genoux)



Milka (un peu plus timide mais très câlin aussi)

----------


## lynt

Yoshi, notre papy aveugle chéri, a rejoint sa FA définitive Catherine à Valognes (grâce à l'aide de Tacha qui a fait le cotrain dimanche matin  :: ). Il aura pour copain un chat, un chien et sera super chouchouté caliné !




> Et ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Yoshi a rejoint Catherine, sa nouvelle FA dimanche. Lynt m'a emmené Yoshi à la Gare Saint Lazare et nous avons pris le train tout les deux jusqu'à chez Catherine à Valognes.
> 
> 
> 
> Comme vous le voyez Yoshi a pris ses aises dans le train. Catherine nous attendait à la gare pour nous conduire dans la nouvelle maison de Yoshi. Elle lui avait préparé une pièce juste pour lui pour commencer avec tout le confort moderne  Et après avoir fait un premier câlin à Catherine (c'est un amour ce chat, vraiment !), il a goûté à son premier repas dans sa nouvelle maison
> 
> 
> 
> Puis il est parti exploré les alentours. Il est vraiment très précautionneux dans ses déplacements et est très curieux
> ...





> "beau grand chat le petit pépère, au ronron facile dès qu'on s'occupe de lui, un amour. et je crois qu'au retour de ma fille il va être en overdose de calins , vu comment est Yoshi, elle va être fan de suite"
> 
> première photo du loulou!


Bonne route mon pépère  ::

----------


## chatperlipopette

::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

une fin de vie comme on en rêve pour tous les papys

----------


## chatperlipopette

Des nouvelles de THEMIS que la véto surnomme la miraculée. Grâce à Effran, Tacha, Lilly1982, Ifuzeau et Gastonne la première facture d'un montant de 237euros a été réglée. Merci à vous toutes. La deuxième facture va être mise en ligne et je vais encore avoir besoin d'aide car elle va revoir le véto car ce n'est pas la forme olympique. On va lui refaire certainement une prise de sang complète.
Si vous voulez aider il suffit de cliquer sur ma signature.

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*On procède en retard au pointage des dons....* *

PROMESSES DE DONS (SEM.25) :* *

lorris 15  pour le 18b avec reçu (report SEM. 24)
TROCA25  avec reçu
Muriel P 40  sans reçu (40 pour le 30a)
Sév51 20  avec reçu
Morphée 777 10 sans reçu (besoin de compte iban pour la belgique merci) 
Ororus 20 sans reçu
Papricka 50  sans reçu
mirabelle94 55  avec ou sans reçu
FAFACHAT 25 avec ou sans reçu

TOTAL : 260 

*

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

*BABE 78: 1 chatte blessé décédée après soins, et 2 autres chats, dont un qui ne s'alimentait plus... 

**mirabelle94 55  avec ou sans reçu
**lorris 15  pour le 18b avec reçu (report SEM. 24) => Le 18b avait été réservé en direct.... Est ce ok pour vous ainsi malgré tout?* 

*TOTAL: 70 
*

***************************


CHATPERLIPOPETTE : 1 chatte malade, et 2 chatons contact Chatperli*

Je te laisse voir comment répartir avec ton contact entre la minette et les 2 bleus.

*Effran : soins véto + mise en règle de la 20b ( tarif assoc ) avec ou sans recu peu importe*

*Morphée 777 10  sans reçu (besoin de compte iban pour la Belgique merci)* 
*Muriel P 40  sans reçu => Si c'est ok, car tu indiquais le 30a or je ne le vois pas... 
**Sév51 20  avec reçu*

*TOTAL: 70 *


**************************
*
MISTIGRETTE : 2 chatons 

**TROCA 25  avec reçu**
*
*TOTAL: 25 **


***************************

* SYDNEY21: 2 chatons 

**FAFACHAT 25  avec ou sans reçu**
*
*TOTAL: 25 *


**************************
* 
PIAM : 3 chatons 

**Ororus 20  sans reçu**

*
*TOTAL: 20 *


**************************

* HANDICAT'S : 1 papy malade

Tacha : soins véto + mise en règle du 42b avec ou sans reçu*
*Papricka 50  sans reçu

*
*TOTAL: 50 **
*

----------


## chatperlipopette

*CHATPERLIPOPETTE : 1 chatte malade, et 2 chatons contact Chatperli

*Je te laisse voir comment répartir avec ton contact entre la minette et les 2 bleus.

*Effran : soins véto + mise en règle de la 20b ( tarif assoc ) avec ou sans recu peu importe*

*Morphée 777 10 € sans reçu (besoin de compte iban pour la Belgique merci)* 
*Muriel P 40 € sans reçu => Si c'est ok, car tu indiquais le 30a or je ne le vois pas... 
**Sév51 20 € avec reçu*

*TOTAL: 70 €*


*************************

Ok merci je vois avec elle et je contacte les donateurs.*

----------


## chatperlipopette

Concernant les deux bleus ils sont en FA et ont une visite pour une éventuelle double adoption dimanche.

----------


## Effran

On croise les doigts pour les minettes, les doubles adoptions c'est le top ::

----------


## lorris

*lorris 15 € pour le 18b avec reçu (report SEM. 24) => Le 18b avait été réservé en direct.... Est ce ok pour vous ainsi malgré tout?* 



C'est ok.

----------


## chatperlipopette

Donc vu pour la répartition des dons. MP envoyés, je reporte les dons de Sev51 et Morphee777 sur le post de Thémis. MurielP si OK versera directement son don à mon contact.

----------


## sydney21

*SYDNEY21: 2 chatons 

**FAFACHAT 25 € avec ou sans reçu
*
*TOTAL: 25 €*

Nathan



Milka

----------


## BC57

Des nouvelles des chats sortis par la patte de l'espoir

Cassidy ex 1b est proposée à l'adoption elle est actuellement en fa c'est une petit curieuse bavarde



MARBLE ex 2b est un chat adorable , il attend sa famille de cœur 



Orphéa ex 3b comme vous le savez nous a quitté 16 juillet . RIP

----------


## sydney21

Trop belle Cassidy  :: 

Je craque pour les tricolores...

----------


## sydney21

Lien vers sujet adoption Nathan : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...1/#post1294281

Lien vers sujet adoption Milka : http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...5/#post1294485

----------


## BC57

Des nouvelles (la patte de l'espoir) La jolie Cassidy a été chanceuse lors du week-end adoption organisé par l'association elle a trouvé sa famille de cœur , alors bonne route la belle que le bonheur soit au rdv!

----------


## momo

Bonne route jolie minette  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Muriel P

Heureuse vie à Cassidy dans sa famille !

----------


## TROCA

*MISTIGRETTE : 2 chatons 

**TROCA 25 € avec reçu*_----- chèque envoyé le 7/09/12_*
*
*TOTAL: 25 €**
*

----------


## sydney21

Petites nouvelles de Milka et Nathan :

Les 2 doudous qui ressemblaient à ça le jour de leur sortie :



sont devenus des amours de chatons, ils se sont bien décoincés, ils sont maintenant très câlins, ronronneurs, ils aiment les papouilles, ils sont super adorables  ::  et attendent toujours leur famille...

Milka



Nathan

----------


## mistigrette

> *MISTIGRETTE : 2 chatons 
> 
> **TROCA 25  avec reçu*_----- chèque envoyé le 7/09/12_*
> *
> *TOTAL: 25 **
> *


mille excuses pour le retard. j'ai bien reçu le don, merci beaucoup  ::

----------


## Lusiole

@Sydney : Ils sont adorables ! C'est moi où Nathan a des papattes immenses ?

----------


## sydney21

> @Sydney : Ils sont adorables ! C'est moi où Nathan a des papattes immenses ?


Nathan ressemble à une sorte de...spaghetti : très long et très mince, un échalas haut sur pattes ! 
Tous les 2 ont vraiment bien évolué, au départ ils étaient quand même un peu craintifs...

----------


## lorris

*lorris 15 € pour le 18b avec reçu (report SEM. 24) => Le 18b avait été réservé en direct.... Est ce ok pour vous ainsi malgré tout?* 



C'est ok. 





Don envoyé avec celui de la SEM 29

----------


## SOSchatsNAC

Peut-on avoir des nouvelles et des photos des chats éventuellement ? Merci à tous!

----------


## Calymone

Yoshi, le papy aveugle sorti cette semane là, est décédé il y a un moment maintenant, après une longue maladie, choyé par sa nounou ...

----------


## coch

::

----------

